# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - April 2018



## editor (Mar 31, 2018)

Here's your all new, slightly early April thread complete with random Brixton picture of a Brixton legend!

 

Previous thread is here: Brixton news, rumours and general chat - March 2018


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 2, 2018)

Liked this temporary mural on Tate library I saw today.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2018)

I note Jerry "let's keep any affordable housing to none/bare minimum" Knight is off altering his plans again. There's just one rain filled planning notice on Coldharbour Lane and that ran out on the 9th Feb. 

Funny I didn't notice it before because I always look out for these things...


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2018)

This artist has been very busy around Brixton recently...


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2018)

This tweet appears to have now been deleted. So here it is.



Liam (@LiamP_100) on Twitter


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2018)

Here it is on Buzz:

Clapham Conservatives believe Brixton Buzz April Fool and argue case for Country Show corporate sponsorship


----------



## CH1 (Apr 3, 2018)

editor said:


> This tweet appears to have now been deleted. So here it is.
> 
> View attachment 131762
> 
> Liam (@LiamP_100) on Twitter


Guy's a toss pot. Has a pinned tweet bragging about crime down 10%, then the next tweetcalls for the Met Commissioner and the Mayor to resign owing to murder on the streets.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Interesting 15-20 minutes of the Channel 4 News on Black Men's mental health filmed in Brixton just now. Several minutes of interviews with members & the CEO of the Mosaic Clubhouse in Effra Road.

Things took a turn for the controversial when the presenter interviewed Cllr Jackie Dyer, who in a sort of Linda Bellos throw-away line said black men don't seek help for mental health issues because the community belief is you would end up dead. There was also an interview with a black therapist who said that heavy drug treatment and even ECT was administered to black patients against best practice. 

After the location film we got a studio discussion between Jackie Dyer, Krishan Guru-Murthy and and a black mental health campaigner from Camden. Krishan immediately brought up the treatment leads to death which gave Cllr Dyer (also of "Black Thrive") the space to go on at length about how black mental health was being undermined by centuries of prejudice and discrimination.

The black Camden doctor agreed about the discrimination but sought some sort of solution whereby all sections of the community and the health service work together etc.

Quite interesting.  I may re-watch on Channel 4 +1


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 4, 2018)

> Things took a turn for the controversial when the presenter interviewed Cllr Jackie Dyer, who in a sort of Linda Bellos throw-away line said black men don't seek help for mental health issues because the community belief is you would end up dead.



What was considered "controversial"?


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 4, 2018)

Jackie seemed rather irate. I wonder if the C4 people got her back up by saying something which wasn't transmitted. It seemed a very muddled piece.  They did say that black men have a ten times higher incidence of psychotic illness than white men but the analysis of possible causes was a bit rubbish. I think there was some talk of white doctors not understanding black men's problems. But no mention of drug use, or the link between poverty and mental illness, or the churches which teach that psychiatry is the work of the devil. I would also have liked to hear more about Jackie's point that a stay in a psych ward is seen as lethal. Such an important issue but I'm not sure we learned much apart from the 'ten times higher' statistic. I think it was ridiculous to give the story to Jordan Jarrett Bryan. He's a sports correspondent.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 4, 2018)

"I think it was ridiculous to give the story to _Jordan Jarrett Bryan_. He's a sports correspondent." Jordan has form:

Police and UKBA to ransack Brixton  (Thursday 6th March)

In 2014, he fabricated a vox pop in Brixton. The story escalated through Brixton Buzz, Buzzfeeed and the national press, C4 withdrew the report, and Ofcom investigated, with a rather critical verdict.

It seems to me that JJB is deployed when C4 needs a racism-flavoured story. The segment in question was a mess, and KGM did not challenge any of the unsupported assertions made. I find it particularly troubling that a Lambeth Councillor is promulgating, rather than challenging, the idea that NHS mental health care is life-threatening for black men. I wonder what advice she gives to constituents when they seek help.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 4, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Jackie seemed rather irate. I wonder if the C4 people got her back up by saying something which wasn't transmitted. It seemed a very muddled piece.  They did say that black men have a ten times higher incidence of psychotic illness than white men but the analysis of possible causes was a bit rubbish. I think there was some talk of white doctors not understanding black men's problems. But no mention of drug use, or the link between poverty and mental illness, or the churches which teach that psychiatry is the work of the devil. I would also have liked to hear more about Jackie's point that a stay in a psych ward is seen as lethal. Such an important issue but I'm not sure we learned much apart from the 'ten times higher' statistic. I think it was ridiculous to give the story to Jordan Jarrett Bryan. He's a sports correspondent.


You make some good points here. The extraordinary thing is they have been asking about the relatively much higher incidence of psychosis and forceable detention (sectioning) of black men for many years. I have a VHS cassette of a Horizon programme I recorded in 1989. But no conclusion 30 years on.

Jackie Dyer has points to make - but to me she seems to be a person who is inclined to give a performance. I've seen her at a conference on mental health issues at the Town Hall. She can dominate proceedings and hold an audience with no trouble at all. As you saw Krishnan Guru-Murthy homed straight in on her startling comment.She stimulated discussion  - but how about anyone watching who was wondering about seeking psychiatric help. It could confirm their fears in an unhelpful way.

GarveyLives  I think the Sean Rigg case demonstrates how mental health treatment can fail. I did not know Sean Rigg, though I know someone who did. From what was said of his medication in the hostel he was staying in before his death it seems possible to me that he was on medication which was excessive or inappropriate, which led him to stop taking it (become non-compliant as a psychiatrist would say in their authoritarian way). You know the rest - there is a whole thread about Sean Rigg starting in 2008 here. We have both posted on it.

The actions of the police in Sean Rigg's case can not be defended - but I assume you or indeed Jackie Dyer are not suggesting black men who are suffering mental health symptoms should not request help in case of death?


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2018)

Free tours of the Brixton Windmill Brixton Windmill Open Days, April – August 2018


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 4, 2018)

If we're going to be constructive about black men's mental health we need to persuade them to ask their GP for help while their condition is mild. They don't go because of the stigma, fear of being seen as a failure, loss of status etc. The obsession with status is what you get after decades of racism and no opportunities. So the root cause of this epidemic of black psychosis is the racism of white society. No easy answers. I have no idea how to persuade young black guys to go to their GP more often. I'm sure that more black male GPs and psychiatrists would be a big help. How do we make that happen?


----------



## alex_ (Apr 4, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I'm sure that more black male GPs and psychiatrists would be a big help. How do we make that happen?



And what do we do for the next 10-15 years while we get them through the education system and medical school ?

Alex


----------



## ricbake (Apr 4, 2018)

This is something our prospective Councillors are happy to use to promote their own cause - can't see anything they are likely to do will improve anyone's mental health...


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 4, 2018)

Maybe their strategy is to extract more funds for mental health services by frightening people with the spectre of streets filled with black psychos.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 4, 2018)

alex_ said:


> And what do we do for the next 10-15 years while we get them through the education system and medical school ?
> 
> Alex


How about mobilizing black women to drag their male friends and relatives to the GP?

Or a sort of buddy/mentor system where white guys go and look for unhappy black guys and talk to them? I just tried this in Starbucks and it went quite well.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 4, 2018)

ricbake said:


> This is something our prospective Councillors are happy to use to promote their own cause - can't see anything they are likely to do will improve anyone's mental health...



The thing that sticks in my gullet about this Tweet is that it was actually the two Labour councils (Lambeth and Southwark) and the Labour secretary of state who closed the Emergency clinic at the Maudsley in 2008.

The reality is that the only time any change in service level UPWARDS is introduced it has to be seen as innovative. For example the Mosaic Clubhouse, shown in the film, which was opened as a new innovative project in around 1995.

I can't think of any other new services that have been introduced since then.

Ironically had the Emergency Clinic been turned into a Gym it might have fulfilled some therapeutic service, given the client group. Maybe Gym Dickson should be told?


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 4, 2018)

I never knew the Maudsley had such a clinic. Never heard of any MH hospital having one. Is there something about them for me to read? I've always been told (as a patient) that in an emergency you go to A&E. There is always a pysch on call who will see you.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 4, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I never knew the Maudsley had such a clinic. Never heard of any MH hospital having one. Is there something about them for me to read? I've always been told (as a patient) that in an emergency you go to A&E. There is always a pysch on call who will see you.


Back in the 1990s the Maudsley sent a CPN out to assess the situation if they were called about a crisis and if necessary took you in. Don't know how widespread this was - but the Maudsley did this.

Throwing the onus on the person in trouble is surely part of the problem. I don't know what happens if you turns up at Kings saying you are depressed/suicidal/voices etc. If they treat you like someone with a cut finger you might have to wait, or be told to ring your GP in the morning.

This link comments on the scheduled closure: Maudsley psychiatric emergency clinic to close - Community Care

There is an options paper from 2005 written by or for Patrick Gillespie who was SLAM's Chief exec at the time. This claims it was not a money saving measure, rather a re-configuration of service (Libraries?)

It was hotly contested at the time by many users, MIND groups and other user groups and at least one councillor I think was chair of Scrutiny at the time.
http://moderngov.southwark.gov.uk/D...ormalconsultation document, November 2005.pdf
response to scrutiny here: http://moderngov.southwark.gov.uk/D...t committee Chair Councillor Angie Meader.pdf
Not being a SLAM staff member or archivist I have not been able to see any description of the service as such. I guess it might be in their annual reports prior to 2006?


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 4, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I don't know what happens if you turns up at Kings saying you are depressed/suicidal/voices etc.



IME it's as described in my previous post. You have to wait for the psych to turn up, but they don't leave you in the waiting room. You get put in a room. Maybe they would stop you if you tried to leave.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 4, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> If we're going to be constructive about black men's mental health we need to persuade them to ask their GP for help while their condition is mild. They don't go because of the stigma, fear of being seen as a failure, loss of status etc. The obsession with status is what you get after decades of racism and no opportunities. So the root cause of this epidemic of black psychosis is the racism of white society. No easy answers. I have no idea how to persuade young black guys to go to their GP more often. I'm sure that more black male GPs and psychiatrists would be a big help. How do we make that happen?



I don't think this is just a black mens problem. The stigma of admitting to mental health issues applies to all men and women. Despite it being in media.

The idea that all black men are obsessed with status is a stereotype.

Going to one's GP with mental health issues doesn't work that well. I have done this. My GP is good and sympathetic. Wrote me a referral. It took a year and a half to get treatment. Not my GPs fault. Mental health is not taken seriously.

The problem is not people coming forward to get help it's that the mental health services have been cut. They aren't available.

I had given up on getting treatment. Medication and GP kept me going. Then got phone call out of the blue asking me to go to Thomas hospital. Got assessment then waited year for treatment course.

That's the real issue.

I can understand why people who would benefit from treatment fall between the cracks. 

This is an uncaring society. That's how it is. It's unfair to blame minorities for not coming forward for treatment that's not there in reality. When it's in place then I will listen to arguments about minorities attitude to mental health.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 4, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Back in the 1990s the Maudsley sent a CPN out to assess the situation if they were called about a crisis and if necessary took you in. Don't know how widespread this was - but the Maudsley did this.
> 
> Throwing the onus on the person in trouble is surely part of the problem. I don't know what happens if you turns up at Kings saying you are depressed/suicidal/voices etc. If they treat you like someone with a cut finger you might have to wait, or be told to ring your GP in the morning.
> 
> ...



I was referred to SLAM. Well the mental health social worker was nice. He was desperate to get me off his caseload. Told me his section was being reorganised. I said you mean cut? He ,off the record, said yes that is what was happening. I got assessment interview at St Thomas. That was enough for SLAM to send letter to my GP saying I was off SLAM caseload as I was now St Thomas problem. Then waited another year after assessment for treatment.

There is a lot of tick boxing in mental health. Look we have assessed and referred you. Not our casework now.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I don't think this is just a black mens problem. The stigma of admitting to mental health issues applies to all men and women. Despite it being in media.
> 
> The idea that all black men are obsessed with status is a stereotype.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. As was pointed out in the Channel 4 film about half the Clubhouse members/users are black. And half the staff probably.

You are dead right about delays in referrals and treatment. I experienced this myself in 2012/13. I was kind of "force referred" by a GP when I had my benefits cut off and I went off the meds in protest because I was not on free prescriptions. I'm bipolar and this stopping the lithium had the effect of sending me pleasurably high, and I resisted the consultant's suggestion I should be back on treatment.

Six months later I was badly depressed and the GP (different one) referred me in September 2012. I was offered an appointment in December. When I turned up it was "Oh! Dr Ruths is on jury service. Didn't anyone contact you?" [No they hadn't] So I had to wait till end of January 2013.

Good job I wasn't in train jumping mode.

BTW Dr Ruths (no longer there) is German. My current psychiatrist is Japanese. I have had Ghanaians, Nigerians, Spanish, Irish (both homophobic and non-homophobic), Sri Lankan also. Very unusual to get an English psychiatrist I must say (unless they are registrars doing the psychiatry part of a general medical qualification).

Maybe the NHS need to look at why psychiatry is second best for all these medical students we apparently train.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 4, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I don't think this is just a black mens problem. The stigma of admitting to mental health issues applies to all men and women. Despite it being in media.
> 
> The idea that all black men are obsessed with status is a stereotype.
> 
> ...



Hmm. Isn't your answer a bit skewed by your own experience? Aren't you ignoring general trends? The 10x figure for psychosis is a fact. And IME almost everyone in our local psych ward at Lambeth Hospital is black. Black guys can see their GP pretty much when they want to, there's hardly any wait, and the GP can help lots of MH patients with talk and antidepressants. Of course that's only part of the answer but people who talk to their GP must be far less likely to end up on a secure ward. Not that I have any numbers to back that up.  As for the status thing, yes it's a stereotype, but that's because there are so many people living up to it. The flash cars, the bling, the touchiness about respect. I know I'm starting to sound prejudiced here, but knocking about Coldharbour that's what I see. Have I got selective vision?


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 4, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I agree with this. As was pointed out in the Channel 4 film about half the Clubhouse members/users are black. And half the staff probably.
> 
> You are dead right about delays in referrals and treatment. I experienced this myself in 2012/13. I was kind of "force referred" by a GP when I had my benefits cut off and I went off the meds in protest because I was not on free prescriptions. I'm bipolar and this stopping the lithium had the effect of sending me pleasurably high, and I resisted the consultant's suggestion I should be back on treatment.
> 
> ...



Ah, Florian Ruths! He was one of the good ones. But he seemed to end up pretty miserable/stressed himself. Then he disappeared. He tried to introduce mindfulness as a treatment for depression. I wondered whether that got him into unpleasant disputes within the NHS. Tall Poppy Syndrome can be vicious amongst medics.  Apart from him, I've lost count of the psychs who I only saw once because they all seemed to be temping or leaving the area or something. I got so pissed off with having to give my complete history at every single effing appointment - it took over an hour, so I'd never get anything back in return, the appointment was over.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Good job I wasn't in train jumping mode.
> 
> Maybe the NHS need to look at why psychiatry is second best for all these medical students we apparently train.



If you were in train jumping mode (and survived) you may get appointment straight away. I remember had an appointment with SLAM. Got to SLAM on time. Waited. The social worker apologised and said he had to deal with a "crisis". Got the feeling that this is how it worked. People waiting months for treatment do something drastic turn get seen. Not the workers fault. It's the system. No wonder it's difficult to get people to do this job. 

It might sound unbelievable but the SLAM social worker said his area had no pyschiatrist. (My GP had asked SLAM that I see one to check my medication.) In all my time with SLAM I never personally saw a psychiatrist. 

SLAM referred ( being "referred" one quickly learnt meant no one would see you in foreseeable future) me to pyschiatrist elsewhere as they didn't have one. I felt sorry for the social worker having to tell me this.

I can well understand why someone might think twice about training as psychiatrist now. The caseload is horrendous. You don't have to time for patients and if someone goes wrong turn your to blame.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Hmm. Isn't your answer a bit skewed by your own experience? Aren't you ignoring general trends? The 10x figure for psychosis is a fact. And IME almost everyone in our local psych ward at Lambeth Hospital is black. Black guys can see their GP pretty much when they want to, there's hardly any wait, and the GP can help lots of MH patients with talk and antidepressants. Of course that's only part of the answer but people who talk to their GP must be far less likely to end up on a secure ward. Not that I have any numbers to back that up.  As for the status thing, yes it's a stereotype, but that's because there are so many people living up to it. The flash cars, the bling, the touchiness about respect. I know I'm starting to sound prejudiced here, but knocking about Coldharbour that's what I see. Have I got selective vision?



I put my personal experience in as stats are bandied about to easily. I don't think my personal experience is that different from other users.
 I'm using my personal experience to demonstrate that services aren't there. Which is lost in the discussion of black men and mental health.

To say that GPs can help with talk is rubbish. GPs are under pressure themselves. They don't have that much time. Nor are they specially trained.

I stand by my main point. When there are proper services in place I will discuss black mens supposed interest in bling rather than looking after their mental health.

The black men I know have much the same concerns as me. Family, partner, earning to get by etc etc.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 5, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Ah, Florian Ruths! He was one of the good ones. But he seemed to end up pretty miserable/stressed himself. Then he disappeared. He tried to introduce mindfulness as a treatment for depression. I wondered whether that got him into unpleasant disputes within the NHS. Tall Poppy Syndrome can be vicious amongst medics.  Apart from him, I've lost count of the psychs who I only saw once because they all seemed to be temping or leaving the area or something. I got so pissed off with having to give my complete history at every single effing appointment - it took over an hour, so I'd never get anything back in return, the appointment was over.


Did you know St Florian is the patron saint of firemen? I discovered this visiting Bruckner's organ at St Florian's monastery outside Linz. The monastery is next to a fire station, and the firemen made an arch of water for one of their number to pass under with his new wife as they came out of the church.

I noticed that Dr Ruths did CBT as a private option in a clinic in Blackfriars. He was also extremely partial to prescribing his "rescue remedy" which was Quetiapine. I only tried Quetiapine briefly, but on a communal CBT course at 332 Brixton Road I met this very lively guy who said Quetiapine was great because you could have 8 pints at night and no hangover the next morning.

Dr Ruths did try and get you things to do - quite empathetic. On the whole he was beneficial to me.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 5, 2018)

I've been on Quetiapine for several years, it's much better for me than the half dozen things I tried before. My pharmacist said it's been generally well received. But I still can't drink 2 pints without paying for it.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 5, 2018)

The most bizarre thing I saw back in the day was the weight loss clinic at 308 Brixton Road. This was funded by the manufacturers of Olanzapine, a similar drug which also has a notorious side effect of make you feel incredibly hungry. I've been offered it myself, but give me Lithium anytime. Li not good for your teeth though.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 5, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> If you were in train jumping mode (and survived) you may get appointment straight away.


 IME the hospital you are first seen by and the hospital you get locked up in don't even write to your GP, let alone a specialist. So when you get out of the psych ward there is no follow-up. The whole episode doesn't even get into your GP's notes. I hope it's not usually that bad.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 5, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> IME the hospital you are first seen by and the hospital you get locked up in don't even write to your GP, let alone a specialist. So when you get out of the psych ward there is no follow-up. The whole episode doesn't even get into your GP's notes. I hope it's not usually that bad.


There used to be a legal document - the "Discharge Certificate" which the doctor was sent. I've got 2 - one from Hospital for Tropical Diseases (1996) and one from Charter Hospital Lissom Grove (1997).

From Googling around it looks as though such a thing may no longer exist. Bring back Matron!


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 5, 2018)

I wasn't sectioned, but I was told I would be if I didn't go voluntarily. So no legal paperwork. I think if you do get sectioned there's a minimum stay and a legal process to get released? I'm not sure and I don't really want to read about it. Better to think of a life of freedom on this sunny day. Those poor sods who are locked up in there are in the next worst thing to prison. It's supposed to be a safety net but I wouldn't let them put me in there again. As soon I realised what was what I began thinking of ways to start a fire so I could escape.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 5, 2018)

To come back to the Channel 4 film (about black men and psychosis) it is somewhat disappointing to me that a lot of the comments underneath the film on the C4 Youtube channel are essentially racist.
Looks like the youtube audience would rather engage with race than with psychosis, but see both as terms of abuse.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 5, 2018)

Never read the comments CH1 !


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Never read the comments CH1 !


Indeed. YouTube attracts real pondlife and Google seem happy to let some really outrageous racist filth be posted up.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

Great design fails of Brixton:

 :


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 5, 2018)

Bottom part of the plinth is constantly getting damaged isn't it - hence the constant repairs.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Bottom part of the plinth is constantly getting damaged isn't it - hence the constant repairs.


You might have thought that they would have taken that into consideration given that there's been skateboarders in the square for decades. I'm not a fan of the design in the first place but now it looks even uglier.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Apologies for late notification. Maybe someone might like to pop into this. My understanding is that "openings" have refreshments - but possibly all quaffed by now!


----------



## djdando (Apr 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Indeed. YouTube attracts real pondlife.



Sounds familiar. Reminds me of something...


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

djdando said:


> Sounds familiar. Reminds me of something...


What do you mean?


----------



## madolesance (Apr 5, 2018)

editor said:


> You might have thought that they would have taken that into consideration given that there's been skateboarders in the square for decades. I'm not a fan of the design in the first place but now it looks even uglier.



Has Windrush Square been around for decades?


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

madolesance said:


> Has Windrush Square been around for decades?


It's had different names, but skateboarders have used the open space outside the Ritzy for decades, yes.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2018)

They've done a good job here: 
Brixton’s David Bowie mural gets repainted and a permanent protective cover added


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow!!  So Iceland isn't open again until 19th April.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Wow!!  So Iceland isn't open again until 19th April.


I know. Damn, I use that place most days. Their £1 thick sliced bread is ace.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 7, 2018)

The FT has a gentrification/arches piece. By Judith Evans, published today. For some reason the Google News alert service gave me a link which goes through the paywall, but I'm unable to pass it on. Odd.



> Afraz John Khan has run his hardware store, Brixton Tools, from a south London railway arch for more than 20 years. But this week he closed its doors for a final time. After returning the keys to his landlord, Network Rail, the 45-year-old will leave to start a new life in his native Trinidad. His departure, and those of a series of nearby traders, follows a three-year wrangle with the public sector infrastructure operator over plans to refurbish a group of arches in the centre of Brixton, a vibrant but historically underprivileged area known for black activism. “Brixton is home for me, but this has all been a big mess. I’m just trying to hang on to the good memories,” Mr Khan said. Network Rail presented the £8m project as a vital upgrade to the arches, but terminated tenants’ leases to clear them out for the redevelopment work, though it said they would be offered a chance to return. The plan sparked fierce opposition from traders and locals, who saw it as an attempt to introduce steep rent rises and oust longstanding tenants. A petition against the project gathered almost 30,000 signatures, while at the council meeting where it received planning permission, the rapper and activist Potent Whisper (whose real name is Georgie Stephanou) threw red glitter around the room to represent “the blood of Brixton”.
> 
> The controversy over Brixton’s arches is not just a local issue. Such battles are set to gather pace as Network Rail — the country’s largest landlord to small and medium sized businesses — seeks a buyer for a portfolio of properties worth more than £1bn that includes thousands of railway arches like these in England and Wales. Bidders include private equity groups such as Blackstone, along with institutional investors, such as a joint venture of Goldman Sachs and the Wellcome Trust, the health charity. Potential buyers will be looking to increase income from the properties, many of which are in London, analysts say. But such spaces have traditionally provided a cheap, if ramshackle, home for small businesses and start-ups, and local communities often react furiously when the landlord’s approach changes. A similar conflict has played out over the past two years in Hackney, another fast-gentrifying area of the capital, and they have previously erupted in Blackfriars and Bethnal Green. In Brixton, renovations announced three years ago have yet to begin, but much of the once-bustling area is covered with hoardings after several tenants accepted compensation and left in 2016. Those closing this week — including Brixton Tools — are the final holdouts who had hoped to take legal action against Network Rail, but after mediation also agreed to leave. Mr Stephanou said: “The Brixton arches have been the backbone of the community for almost a century. They are inextricably linked with Brixton’s cultural and social heritage. It’s not just about the tangible buildings — it’s the community itself they have evicted.” Opposition to Network Rail’s plans has been fuelled in part by rumour: some campaigners say the landlord wants to fill the arches with national chains, but although retail groups such as Sports Direct are arriving nearby, Network Rail maintains chains are “not appropriate” for the arches. It has reserved the right to veto subleases to them. Of more than 4,400 arches it lets out, it says fewer than 30 are leased directly to national chains. The plans to increase rents are not in dispute, however. Tenants in the Brixton arches had been paying “historic rents” averaging £21 per square foot per year, according to Network Rail. Post refurbishment the rail network plans to charge £26 per sq ft — a discount to 2015 market rates, it says — rising to £52 by the sixth year after the renovations. The increases for some arches amount to a tripling of the rent, said the Save Brixton Arches campaign. One tenant, who asked not to be named, said the rents he had been quoted would only be feasible for “Mr Posh Deli or Mr Organic Candle Factory”. The sense of betrayal is especially acute because many of these businesses were established before Brixton found favour with the middle classes. “When Brixton was bad, we were [seen as] good, but now Brixton is good, we’re the bad guys,” said Ray Murphy of Budget Carpets, another business about to vacate its arch. Gentrification has also affected business: Mr Murphy said the market for carpets had declined as twenty-something renters moved into the area, replacing social tenants and homeowners more likely to make long-term investments in their properties. Currently, said Network Rail, 10 of 21 original arch tenants plan to return — not including those who had sublet space — while just two took up the offer of temporary premises elsewhere. Tenants saying they will depart for good include a deli, a coffee shop and fishmonger.
> 
> Network Rail said: “We work hard to build strong relationships in the communities where we operate. In Brixton we have met regularly with the Brixton Bid [Business Improvement District], Brixton Society and others, including local politicians, to explain our intentions and work with them. We will continue to do so.” Across its portfolio, Network Rail said arches were “increasingly popular for a range of uses”, with traditional industrial operations joined by “breweries, cafés, theatres and boxing clubs”. James Watson, head of retail capital markets at the property consultancy Colliers, said investors were also eyeing Network Rail’s arches as potential warehousing for “last hour” deliveries of products ordered online. As customers lined up to say goodbye, Mr Khan pointed out how he had helped maintain the Victorian viaduct by pulling out plants that sprouted below the railway line. “I climbed up and pulled the bloody trees out,” he said. “I was here when it was all drugs and shootings and stabbings. I’ve seen the naughty little schoolboys grow up and become parents themselves,” he said. But after what he described as a “David and Goliath” fight, he decided: “That’s it for me. I’m off back to the Caribbean.”


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2018)

> Network Rail said: “We work hard to build strong relationships in the communities where we operate. In Brixton we have met regularly with the Brixton Bid [Business Improvement District], Brixton Society and others, including local politicians, to explain our intentions and work with them. We will continue to do so.


I don't expect much from the Brixton BID but have the Brixton Society been very vocal on this issue?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 7, 2018)

editor said:


> I don't expect much from the Brixton BID but have the Brixton Society been very vocal on this issue?


Not sure.They have a Facebook page which was linked to the original Change.org petition
"Facebook"


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2018)

I had a bloody great birthday night at the Dogstar. Here's some pics from the night: 





















In photos: Brixton Buzz DJs rock a packed out Brixton Dogstar, Sat 7th April 2018


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2018)

If anyone is looking and can afford the prices:


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 9, 2018)

anyone know what the demo/march down Coldharbour Lane is about?


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> anyone know what the demo/march down Coldharbour Lane is about?


I missed that. Has it just happened? I heard a load of shouting and thought it was the TV downstairs!


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 9, 2018)

editor said:


> I missed that. Has it just happened?


yep, somewhere between 50 and 100 (I'm worse than the police at guessing crowd numbers) guy with a megaphone doing the American marine style of chanting, and about 6 cars heading towards Atlantic Road, no banners to give the game away


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> yep, somewhere between 50 and 100 (I'm worse than the police at guessing crowd numbers) guy with a megaphone doing the American marine style of chanting, and about 6 cars heading towards Atlantic Road, no banners to give the game away


From what I've gathered it's a response to the terrible death toll on the streets through the recent gang violence. So there's a whole load of topics, people and institutions to be angry at.

And big up them for staying out in this awful weather.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2018)

In Stockwell earlier.


----------



## ash (Apr 9, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> yep, somewhere between 50 and 100 (I'm worse than the police at guessing crowd numbers) guy with a megaphone doing the American marine style of chanting, and about 6 cars heading towards Atlantic Road, no banners to give the game away


Might be the stop the violence march which went through Stockwell earlier - seemed to be passing through a lot of south London estates starting in Vauxhall from what I could see on social media.


----------



## Angellic (Apr 9, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> anyone know what the demo/march down Coldharbour Lane is about?



Organised by Hood2Good. 'A grassroots youth based anti-violence initiative' according to a twitter.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2018)

ash said:


> Might be the stop the violence march which went through Stockwell earlier - seemed to be passing through a lot of south London estates starting in Vauxhall from what I could see on social media.


Yes, that's it. I wish I'd known about it in advance. It's great to see communities rising up.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2018)

Back in Brixton it seems


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2018)

So I legged it down to the location to see if I capture any of the action but everyone had buggered off. Doh!


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2018)

Report from last night's march 







Photos: G.A.N.G (Guiding A New Generation) solidarity walk through Stockwell and Brixton


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

This is tonight and it's ace!

















Tonight! Brixton musicians jam at Wicked Wednesday live music night, Club 414, Brixton, 11th April 2018


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

Behold the Brixton Disco Festival with synergistic Brixton Brewery tie-in

Brixton Disco Festival teams up with Brixton Brewery for all-day boozy celebration of booty-shaking music, Sat 28th April 2018


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

I think I hear that woman was the amazing voice busking outside the tube again, There's no doubting the skill of her voice but I do wish she wouldn't do that ear-piercing, TV judge-impressing WooOOooOOooAAAeeeAaaIIIiiAAAAOOOO 'look at my vocal range' thing because it destroys the song and sounds fucking awful. That is all.


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 12, 2018)

saw her when I came out of the tube, enjoyed her signing until screaming goats bit


----------



## bimble (Apr 12, 2018)

Went to 414 last night and it was great, there were nine people on stage at one point doing live dub with no machines just instruments. Shame about the airport-style security on entry but still great inside.


----------



## northeast (Apr 12, 2018)

Does the DogStar already have a roof terrace? Looks like they want to extend the hours its open if that effects anyone. 
18/01499/VOC     |              Variation of condition 6(Roof Terrace Opening Times) of planning permission 17/01141/VOC (Varation of condition 2 (Approved Plans) of planning permission 13/00927/FUL granted by appeal reference: APP/N5660/A/13/2198481(Creation of a roof terrace at third floor level on the Dogstar Public House (A4 use) involving a reconfiguration of the roof structure to provide a roof terrace with the covered access, together with the replacement and relocation of the air conditioning unit at first floor level and replacement of the fire exit doors at ground floor.) granted 04.12.2013.)  Variation sought: The applicant is seeking to vary the condition 6 to modified the hours of operation.                  |                                                                      The Dog Star 389 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8LQ


----------



## CH1 (Apr 12, 2018)

northeast said:


> Does the DogStar already have a roof terrace? Looks like they want to extend the hours its open if that effects anyone.
> 18/01499/VOC	 |			  Variation of condition 6(Roof Terrace Opening Times) of planning permission 17/01141/VOC (Varation of condition 2 (Approved Plans) of planning permission 13/00927/FUL granted by appeal reference: APP/N5660/A/13/2198481(Creation of a roof terrace at third floor level on the Dogstar Public House (A4 use) involving a reconfiguration of the roof structure to provide a roof terrace with the covered access, together with the replacement and relocation of the air conditioning unit at first floor level and replacement of the fire exit doors at ground floor.) granted 04.12.2013.)  Variation sought: The applicant is seeking to vary the condition 6 to modified the hours of operation.				  |																	  The Dog Star 389 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8LQ


If you look here you will see they applied in 2013, were refused by planning - then successfully appealed. Without reading it all, I can't tell you what is different with the new application.
13/00061/FULREF     |              Creation of a roof terrace at third floor level on the Dogstar Public House (A4 use) involving a reconfiguration of the roof structure to provide a roof terrace with the covered access, together with the replacement and relocation of the air conditioning unit at first floor level and replacement of the fire exit doors at ground floor.                  |                                                                      The Dog Star 389 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8LQ


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2018)

bimble said:


> Went to 414 last night and it was great, there were nine people on stage at one point doing live dub with no machines just instruments. Shame about the airport-style security on entry but still great inside.




I was there too! It's always a great night there. Incredible musicians. Sadly, the security on the door is thanks to the antics of some utter bellend a few years back (no need to repeat the story here).


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2018)

northeast said:


> Does the DogStar already have a roof terrace? Looks like they want to extend the hours its open if that effects anyone.
> 18/01499/VOC	 |			  Variation of condition 6(Roof Terrace Opening Times) of planning permission 17/01141/VOC (Varation of condition 2 (Approved Plans) of planning permission 13/00927/FUL granted by appeal reference: APP/N5660/A/13/2198481(Creation of a roof terrace at third floor level on the Dogstar Public House (A4 use) involving a reconfiguration of the roof structure to provide a roof terrace with the covered access, together with the replacement and relocation of the air conditioning unit at first floor level and replacement of the fire exit doors at ground floor.) granted 04.12.2013.)  Variation sought: The applicant is seeking to vary the condition 6 to modified the hours of operation.				  |																	  The Dog Star 389 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8LQ


They've been talking about that forever but I don't think any work has started


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 12, 2018)

Just been sent this Windrush generation petition, which I assume has been prompted by some of the recent Home Office debacles: 

Petition: Amnesty for anyone who was a minor that arrived In Britain between 1948 to 1971


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Just been sent this Windrush generation petition, which I assume has been prompted by some of the recent Home Office debacles:
> 
> Petition: Amnesty for anyone who was a minor that arrived In Britain between 1948 to 1971


Buzzed (and signed of course) 

Petition: Amnesty for the Windrush Generation, stop all deportations


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Just been sent this Windrush generation petition, which I assume has been prompted by some of the recent Home Office debacles:
> 
> Petition: Amnesty for anyone who was a minor that arrived In Britain between 1948 to 1971



I was going to post up on this but you beat me to it.


'Windrush generation' deportation threat

It's down to two things. When May was Home Office minister she brought in concept of "hostile environment". Theresa May, despite her talk of concern for "those left behind" is a right wing piece of shit.

The second thing is historical. Post WW2 as British Empire receeded idea initially was that Commonwealth would be area of free movement like the EU. So many came here and worked on that basis. Due to anti immigration leading to rise of far right governments amended this. Pandering to anti immigration views. As afro Carribbean friend said to me recently the way some people go on about East Europeans is the same as people went on about his parents generation.

A lot of Brexit vote was about immigration. Like in the working class community I came from in Plymouth.

As BBC article says this hostile environment has affected a lot of people. I know Black British person who said recently she had to prove her status to her employer to work here. Despite being as British as me and growing up here. I know a New Zealand person. Worked here for years in public sector and now retired. Got nasty letter from Home office and had to get MP onto it.

All the talk of the EU citizens working here getting right to stay needs to be seen in light of what has happened to previous immigrants. Ones status isn't guaranteed. A politician like May can come along and pander to racist feelings. And imo that's what a lot of concern about immigration is.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2018)

My baby boy is 21 in a couple of weeks. I'd like to buy him a St Christopher and have it engraved.

I am sure I could probably do this online, but I want to go look and touch first, and see what I am buying etc....

Any ideas how/where I can do this....

I don't buy jewellery so have no idea where to start....


----------



## Maharani (Apr 13, 2018)

Where can I buy cat litter from in Brixton? Ta


----------



## teuchter (Apr 13, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My baby boy is 21 in a couple of weeks. I'd like to buy him a St Christopher and have it engraved.
> 
> I am sure I could probably do this online, but I want to go look and touch first, and see what I am buying etc....
> 
> ...


Maybe that shop with all the religious icons and stuff in Reliance Arcade sells such things.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 13, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Where can I buy cat litter from in Brixton? Ta



Any of the supermarkets except M&S.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Where can I buy cat litter from in Brixton? Ta


And Poundland!


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My baby boy is 21 in a couple of weeks. I'd like to buy him a St Christopher and have it engraved.
> 
> I am sure I could probably do this online, but I want to go look and touch first, and see what I am buying etc....
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the little jewellers shop on Station Road (by Craft Beer place) does it.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 13, 2018)

editor said:


> And Poundland!


No. I tried there. They sell litter trays. I might go in and ask this time though. Thanks. I stupidly realised the supermarkets will sell this earlier on


----------



## Maharani (Apr 13, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My baby boy is 21 in a couple of weeks. I'd like to buy him a St Christopher and have it engraved.
> 
> I am sure I could probably do this online, but I want to go look and touch first, and see what I am buying etc....
> 
> ...


There’s a lady in Brixton village that makes jewellery. The shop is called moon something and it’s on the strip up from honest buggers and shite and cheese. I’m passing by in about 10 mins I can ask for you if you like?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 13, 2018)

It wasn’t open but this is it. Peru’s is you can call her?


Nanker Phelge said:


> My baby boy is 21 in a couple of weeks. I'd like to buy him a St Christopher and have it engraved.
> 
> I am sure I could probably do this online, but I want to go look and touch first, and see what I am buying etc....
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2018)

Maharani said:


> View attachment 132715 It wasn’t open but this is it. Peru’s is you can call her?



Cool. thanks.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 13, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I was going to post up on this but you beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 'Windrush generation' deportation threat
> ...



Agree with this. The only useful approach, sadly, is to apply for citizenship as soon as you can. Which isn't particularly helpful advice now that it is extremely costly and the Home Office so obstructionist.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 14, 2018)

Nanker Phelge - Happy birthday to your boy. In my head he's still a little boy living on the edge of the park.  Can't quite believe he's 21!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 14, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Nanker Phelge - Happy birthday to your boy. In my head he's still a little boy living on the edge of the park.  Can't quite believe he's 21!



Cheers. He's now a 6.2ft beanpole, smokes too much weed, has big Harry Styles hair...and eats me out of house and home...


----------



## ash (Apr 15, 2018)

Some great footage of the market in ‘rude boy’ 1980 on London Live just now


----------



## ash (Apr 15, 2018)

Atlantic rd doesn’t look too different - I suppose that will change when NR are finished with it !!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 15, 2018)

CH1 said:


> If you look here you will see they applied in 2013, were refused by planning - then successfully appealed. Without reading it all, I can't tell you what is different with the new application.
> 13/00061/FULREF	 |			  Creation of a roof terrace at third floor level on the Dogstar Public House (A4 use) involving a reconfiguration of the roof structure to provide a roof terrace with the covered access, together with the replacement and relocation of the air conditioning unit at first floor level and replacement of the fire exit doors at ground floor.				  |																	  The Dog Star 389 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8LQ



I objected to it when it was first proposed. Given what happened with the Prince of Wales roof terrace.

So they finally got it on appeal.

The variation is the extend hours that the roof terrace can be used a bit.

Seems to me the start of gradually increasing hours that it can be used.

Planners were right to turn down roof terrace. Its not vital for this business. Brixton is a residential area and this will cause disturbance.


----------



## northeast (Apr 15, 2018)

Has the Calcutta Ctreet restaurant closed? I was walking past last night and all shut up, odd for a Saturday night.


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 15, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> All the talk of the EU citizens working here getting right to stay needs to be seen in light of what has happened to previous immigrants. Ones status isn't guaranteed.




Even as a hard Brexiteer, my view is simple. If you come to the country to settle legally, whatever your age, you get to stay here for the rest of your life, with exceptions only for the most serious criminals.

If a country changes immigration laws, it should only do so for *future* immigrants, not for existing EU migrants and certainly not for people from the Commonwealth who've been in the UK for over 45 years.

Good luck with the petition, which I've signed,and I hope the government comes up with something quickly.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 15, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> Even as a hard Brexiteer, my view is simple. If you come to the country to settle legally, whatever your age, you get to stay here for the rest of your life, with exceptions only for the most serious criminals.
> 
> If a country changes immigration laws, it should only do so for *future* immigrants, not for existing EU migrants and certainly not for people from the Commonwealth who've been in the UK for over 45 years.
> 
> Good luck with the petition, which I've signed,and I hope the government comes up with something quickly.



Can you clarify this? For those existing EU citizens here you are saying they should remain here with the same rights as they have when UK was in EU. So once UK leaves EU those EU citizens from other parts of Europe already here will be treated in same way as though UK was in EU. Only those arriving after date of UK officially leaving EU will be treated differently. 

Is that what ur saying?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 15, 2018)

A woman's been stabbed to death on Sudbourne Road.  Police say it's a domestic incident but


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 15, 2018)

editor said:


> I don't expect much from the Brixton BID but have the Brixton Society been very vocal on this issue?



Imo Brixton Society have good track record of supporting local small business.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 15, 2018)

That will explain the police sirens speeding through Stockwell for the past 15 mins


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 15, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> The FT has a gentrification/arches piece. By Judith Evans, published today. For some reason the Google News alert service gave me a link which goes through the paywall, but I'm unable to pass it on. Odd.





> Network Rail said: “We work hard to build strong relationships in the communities where we operate. In Brixton we have met regularly with the Brixton Bid [Business Improvement District], Brixton Society and others, including local politicians, to explain our intentions and work with them. We will continue to do so.” Across its portfolio, Network Rail said arches were “increasingly popular for a range of uses”, with traditional industrial operations joined by “breweries, cafés, theatres and boxing clubs”. James Watson, head of retail capital markets at the property consultancy Colliers, said investors were also eyeing Network Rail’s arches as potential warehousing for “last hour” deliveries of products ordered online. As customers lined up to say goodbye, Mr Khan pointed out how he had helped maintain the Victorian viaduct by pulling out plants that sprouted below the railway line. “I climbed up and pulled the bloody trees out,” he said. “I was here when it was all drugs and shootings and stabbings. I’ve seen the naughty little schoolboys grow up and become parents themselves,” he said. But after what he described as a “David and Goliath” fight, he decided: “That’s it for me. I’m off back to the Caribbean.”


 Thanks for this cut and paste from FT.
Lies from NR.

I took part in the Council organised "co production" consultation on the Brixton Central site ( popes road, Brixton station road). NR joined this knowing full well the idea of co production is that residents, small business and landowners would work together to produce long term plan for that part of Brixton.

NR decided not to do this. Gave arches notice to quit. Ignored and showed contempt for local feeling.

When NR say there arches are used for non traditional uses and that they support this they are also lying.

In Loughborough Junction I know several "non traditional" business who are under threat from rent reviews. LJAG has tried to get the arches used as boxing ring and cinema classified as assets of community value. NR have got there best lawyers on the case opposing this.

Basically NR behave like a private property company. That is they want to maximize there income. Local community does not matter.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I took part in the Council organised "co production" consultation on the Brixton Central site ( popes road, Brixton station road).


On a related matter I bumped into the guy from the Bureau of Silly Ideas, who has one of the high arches next to the Sports Direct development.
I asked him if he knew whether Sports Direct now own the old Station Road Furniture Store depot behind the Popes Road toilets.

You may recall that in that co-production exercise it was stated that the block on progress was a Mr Ali who owned both the old Tesco store and the Station Road furniture store, both of which he was apparently sitting on but not interested in maintaining or developing.

The council have obviously been busy in recent years wrecking the libraries and promoting the Pop Brixton venue. One wonders whether they should now turn their attention to getting BR to improve their squalid station and bring it into the 20th century (never mind the 21st). Especially as Network Rail have been so desperate to upgrade those retail arches which have served the minority local community.

If anyone knows of the ownership of the old furniture store it would be very good to know. This could be one to hammer the council with after the election.
Either they need to arm twist Sports Direct (it is is them), or maybe do a CPO on Mr Ali if he is still land banking his asset.

I seem to recall the officers at the Brixton Central site community involvement meeting were suggesting a plaza in Popes Road - like a mini Windrush Square, with a much grander station entrance fronting onto this Popes Plaza so to speak. Ring any bells?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 16, 2018)

Ms T said:


> A woman's been stabbed to death on Sudbourne Road.  Police say it's a domestic incident but



Just heard on the news. Awful.


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 16, 2018)

northeast said:


> Has the Calcutta Ctreet restaurant closed? I was walking past last night and all shut up, odd for a Saturday night.


Yes. Such a shame.


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Can you clarify this? For those existing EU citizens here you are saying they should remain here with the same rights as they have when UK was in EU. So once UK leaves EU those EU citizens from other parts of Europe already here will be treated in same way as though UK was in EU. Only those arriving after date of UK officially leaving EU will be treated differently.
> 
> Is that what ur saying?



Yes, that's exactly my opinion, but this probably isn't the place for yet another debate about Brexit. This is about the Windrush generation.

It looks like the problem for them isn't the right to remain, it's that proper records weren't kept at the time. Well that should be the governments problem not the immigrants.

Windrush process 'must improve' - minister


----------



## northeast (Apr 16, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> Yes. Such a shame.



Second outlet that has failed at that location in succession. Never nice to see things fail, especially if trying something a bit different from pizza/burger trend.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2018)

Some Brixton updates:


Beer and Bread Festival at the Brixton Windmill, Bank Holiday Monday 7th May, 1-5pm

Yellowzine Issue 2 exhibition at 198 Contemporary Arts, SE24, 30th Apr – 11th May 2018


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm just dumbfounded that some of the Windy boys/girls have actually been deported.  Why isn't there an uncontrollable mob outside the Home Office? If this happened to white people there most certainly would be. It's unfuckingbelievable. Like something out of Black Mirror.


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 16, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I'm just dumbfounded that some of the Windy boys/girls have actually been deported.  Why isn't there an uncontrollable mob outside the Home Office? If this happened to white people there most certainly would be. It's unfuckingbelievable. Like something out of Black Mirror.



I don't know if anyone has actually been deported. I certainly read of one case where someone got taken to Yarlswood although they were released shortly afterwards after their MP got involved.

 According to the BBC.....
 "
However, when asked how many of the Windrush generation have been deported as a result of this issue, Ms Rudd said she would have to speak to High Commissioners of different Commonwealth countries to find out if any cases existed.

She told the Commons she was "not aware of any person being removed in these circumstances" and asked anyone who did know of cases to report them to the Home Office."
Windrush generation treatment 'appalling'


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 16, 2018)

A few minutes ago I saw on the BBC site that Nokes had stated in the Commons that some have been deported. Can't find it now.

Edit: I think it was the Grauniad. It says 





> Caroline Nokes indicated that some residents who answered the call to come to the UK to work in essential services in the 1950s and 60s had been deported in error back to countries they left as children for not having the right documents....Asked how many people had been deported, Nokes said: “I don’t know the numbers. But what I’m determined to do going forward is say we will have no more of this. We want people to have confidence to come to the Home Office. We want to give them a message of reassurance, because I value these people.”


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 16, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> A few minutes ago I saw on the BBC site that Nokes had stated in the Commons that some have been deported. Can't find it now.
> 
> Edit: I think it was the Grauniad. It says


Hopefully this will be reversed quickly, and both a public and personal apology issued to those cases concerned.  Hopefully enough people are watching and enough fuss has been kicked up to make things happen. If people have actually been deported we need to be looking at compensation too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 16, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Maybe their strategy is to extract more funds for mental health services by frightening people with the spectre of streets filled with black psychos.



It'd be a bit fucking daft of Lambeth Council, given that part of the problem may well be down to the perceptions that white shrinks hold of black people. More funding won't help that, decent education and fewer spectres would.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 16, 2018)

People have already been sacked and denied NHS treatment! Why aren't there any demonstrators? I suppose the young don't care. They don't read the news. This is happening to somebody else's grandparents. Not my problem.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 16, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I'm just dumbfounded that some of the Windy boys/girls have actually been deported.  Why isn't there an uncontrollable mob outside the Home Office? If this happened to white people there most certainly would be. It's unfuckingbelievable. Like something out of Black Mirror.



It's also massively fucking disrespectful. The people they're attacking have paid their dues a hundredfold more than the no-mark govt cunts who are trying to deport them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 16, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> A few minutes ago I saw on the BBC site that Nokes had stated in the Commons that some have been deported. Can't find it now.
> 
> Edit: I think it was the Grauniad. It says



So they've already ruined the lives of fuck knows how many families, the bastards.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 16, 2018)

​


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 16, 2018)

Oh, the irony:  Love Lambeth


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 16, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> People have already been sacked and denied NHS treatment! Why aren't there any demonstrators? I suppose the young don't care. They don't read the news. This is happening to somebody else's grandparents. Not my problem.


 It's everones problem - they may not be my parents, but the windrush generation have supported Britain, they have kept London running for all of us and have built the Brixton that I know and love.  I'm outraged and this is directly due to May's hostile policies.

I half expected/hoped to see an impromptu demo in Windrush square on the way home. If any one hear's of a demo please post a link here thanks.

Edit to add - I'm glad to see theres a whole thread about this now.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 16, 2018)

this sounds good:


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 16, 2018)

'Windrush Generation' deportation threat situation analysed here:

Hounding Commonwealth citizens is no accident. It’s cruelty by design


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> this sounds good:


I posted about it earlier! I hope to make it.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 16, 2018)

> A woman's been stabbed to death on Sudbourne Road. Police say it's a domestic incident but



A spokesman for the Metropolitan Police said: "Officers were called 16.36pm on Sunday, April 15 to a residential address in Sudbourne Road, Brixton, following reports of a stabbing.

"Officers attended, along with London’s Air Ambulance. A female, believed to be aged in her 30s, was found suffering from stab wounds.

"Despite the efforts of paramedics she was pronounced dead at the scene. Next of kin are aware. Formal identification awaits."











Source:  Daily Mail​
A man, who is understood to have been known to the murdered woman, has been arrested.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 16, 2018)

editor said:


> I posted about it earlier! I hope to make it.


yes but its such a nice poster it deserves posting.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 16, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> 'Windrush Generation' deportation threat situation analysed here:
> 
> Hounding Commonwealth citizens is no accident. It’s cruelty by design


liked for the link


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 16, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> A spokesman for the Metropolitan Police said: "Officers were called 16.36pm on Sunday, April 15 to a residential address in Sudbourne Road, Brixton, following reports of a stabbing.
> 
> "Officers attended, along with London’s Air Ambulance. A female, believed to be aged in her 30s, was found suffering from stab wounds.
> 
> ...



There's a beer and bread festival in May and some restaurant has shut....get with the real news, mate....


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> Yes, that's exactly my opinion, but this probably isn't the place for yet another debate about Brexit. This is about the Windrush generation.
> 
> It looks like the problem for them isn't the right to remain, it's that proper records weren't kept at the time. Well that should be the governments problem not the immigrants.
> 
> Windrush process 'must improve' - minister





You made it one on the recently started thread on UK politics forum

The children of Windrush





> I'm going to say something here not everyone will agree with, and that's this.....none of this was a issue before we had mass EU immigration.
> 
> Race relations steadily improved through the 80s and 90s. Only nasty fringe parties like NF and BNP talked about deportation. Up to the mid 00s most people were sympathetic to asylum seekers.
> 
> ...



Are you a Tory?


----------



## tripadvisah (Apr 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Are you a Tory?



am not taking a stance here but can you clarify what you mean by that comment (yr posts are well considered and argued so I am interested in your thinking behind this)


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 16, 2018)

The sickening thing is that many Brexit voters will be privately congratulating May for getting tough on 'the blacks'. For all we know this spectacle has been deliberately orchestrated to shore up May's popularity.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> am not taking a stance here but can you clarify what you mean by that comment (yr posts are well considered and argued so I am interested in your thinking behind this)



You should have a look at what slo mo has been posting up on UK politics forum. I've put the link up on my post.


----------



## tripadvisah (Apr 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> You should have a look at what slo mo has been posting up on UK politics forum. I've put the link up on my post.


Seems to be supportive of windrush generation.  don't see the justification for 'right wing cunt' though.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> The sickening thing is that many Brexit voters will be privately congratulating May for getting tough on 'the blacks'. For all we know this spectacle has been deliberately orchestrated to shore up May's popularity.



May "hostile environment" is as David Lammy MP has said ( see GarveyLives post) is the start of this. 

I read the BBC article I am frothing at the mouth. 

If one thing that gets me about this country is the small minded  Britishness.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> Seems to be supportive of windrush generation.  don't see the justification for 'right wing cunt' though.



And our PM says she loves immigrants whilst giving them a hard time.

You need to learn to read between the lines.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> ​




I'm so glad he said it as it is.Cut through the oh so reasonable bollox.


----------



## tripadvisah (Apr 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I'm so glad he said it as it is.Cut through the oh so reasonable bollox.


I wholeheartedly agree with this and have signed the petition.


----------



## tripadvisah (Apr 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> And our PM says she loves immigrants whilst giving them a hard time.
> 
> You need to learn to read between the lines.


but i still don't get this.  I'm asking you to help me read between the lines.  genuine request, as related to slomo's post (not what our PM does or doesn't say - though their climbdown today shows what a bunch of cunts they are).


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2018)

Windrush generation treatment 'appalling'

Well here we go. Read this rather good piece by BBC. Rather the worse from my Polish lagers.


> Ms Rudd also said she was "concerned that the Home Office has become too concerned with policy and strategy, and sometimes lose sight of the individual", but it was why she decided to act.



So the Home Secretary is blaming the civil servants. No the civil servants were doing what the Tories told them to do. Create a "hostile environment".

Imo what's been happening to post 71 migrants is not some unfortunate mistake by over zealous civil servants.

What has been happening is set up by May ,when she was Home Secretary, and continued whilst she has been PM.

This isn't some mistake.

If you are a "migrant" the lesson you are supposed learn is that your status here is conditional.

At the same time the powers that be will try to look reasonable by saying  that one can of course stay here.

It really is disinengous.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> but i still don't get this.  I'm asking you to help me read between the lines.  genuine request, as related to slomo's post (not what our PM does or doesn't say - though their climbdown today shows what a bunch of cunts they are).



Slo mo is coming on here all reasonable sounding then posts up on politics threads about East European "immigrants". Go and read the threads. You will see what I am going on about.

Politics is made up of double talk. Would PM May say she's racist/ anti immigrants? Of course not in public.


----------



## tripadvisah (Apr 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Slo mo is coming on here all reasonable sounding then posts up on politics threads about East European "immigrants". Go and read the threads. You will see what I am going on about.
> 
> Politics is made up of double talk. Would PM May say she's racist/ anti immigrants? Of course not in public.


seems to be talking about immigration policy rather than having a problem with immigrants.  It appears to me that pointing out issues with our imigration policy = 'right wing cunt' which I don't read from that at all.  also seems like extrapolating slomo's politics and 'real' views from some commentary that doesn't actually suggest an iissue with immigrants per se.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2018)

Next:


> Earlier, immigration minister Caroline Nokes was asked by ITV News if any people had been deported. She said: "There have been some horrendous situations, which as a minister have appalled me."



Windrush generation treatment 'appalling'

What a piece of Tory shit.

Your in charge you wanker. 

So it really is about blaming the bureaucrats.

This is Tory policy. It's not some mistake.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> seems to be talking about immigration policy rather than having a problem with immigrants.  It appears to me that pointing out issues with our imigration policy = 'right wing cunt' which I don't read from that at all.  also seems like extrapolating slomo's politics and 'real' views from some commentary that doesn't actually suggest an iissue with immigrants per se.



Get real.

This isf course is what UKIP say.

And the PM May.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> seems to be talking about immigration policy rather than having a problem with immigrants.  It appears to me that pointing out issues with our imigration policy = 'right wing cunt' which I don't read from that at all.  also seems like extrapolating slomo's politics and 'real' views from some commentary that doesn't actually suggest an iissue with immigrants per se.



Please.

In my time in London I've had my fill of some Londoners doing the I've nothing against immigrants but line.

I'm not a racist but line.

This isn't that complicated.

I was at work today and my workmates brought this issue up. They are regular working class guys. They instinctively understood this issue as anti immigrants and racist.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 16, 2018)

Uncomfortable truths ...

My grandfather was part of the Windrush generation and he would be shocked by the treatment of migrants today


----------



## CH1 (Apr 16, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> seems to be talking about immigration policy rather than having a problem with immigrants.  It appears to me that pointing out issues with our imigration policy = 'right wing cunt' which I don't read from that at all.  also seems like extrapolating slomo's politics and 'real' views from some commentary that doesn't actually suggest an iissue with immigrants per se.


Could be they don't know the history. Many Caribbean immigrants came when they WERE British citizens (or British Subjects as we used to be called prior to the Blair era).

I had a close friend from Grenada who didn't realise Thatcher had taken away his British citizenship (subjection?)when he wanted to return on a holiday to Grenada in 1981. (Grenada was made independent in 1974 and my friend had come to Britain in 1957.
No doubt had he still been alive post Mrs May as Home Secretary, and had he not applied for a passport between 1980 and now he could have had the pleasure of being denied cancer treatment or being deported.

If people can't see the injustice of encouraging in migrants from the colonies like my friend from Grenada who came to man the railways, then worked for the Dreadnaught Seamens' Hospital, then taking their rights away, they can't.

What more can I say.


----------



## tripadvisah (Apr 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Please.
> 
> In my time in London I've had my fill of some Londoners doing the I've nothing against immigrants but line.
> 
> ...


so just to be clear, are you saying that any commentary on the uk's immigration policy that questions how many people have been allowed to come to the uk is racist?

I don't doubt that there is much double speak in politics.  what is your view on immigration to the uk (inc. labour policy before the current tory govt)?  

I'm just trying to understand whether or not it is possible to have a view on immigration that concerns how it has affected the country that doesn't necessarily confer racist views.  and if so, how this should be communicated.  

i think slomo makes a valid point about controls in the past (which is not just confined to the tory goverment).  I also think the windrush issue that has recently arisen is a fucking disgrace to us all.  

so what specifically did your working class colleagues think was racist - the view that uncontrolled EU migration has had a knock on effect on the windrush issue?  telling me 'is isn't that complicated' isn't helpful unless you are prepared to clarify your stance.  and fyi I'm not picking a fight, I'm still trying to understand the issue.


----------



## tripadvisah (Apr 17, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Could be they don't know the history. Many Caribbean immigrants came when they WERE British citizens (or British Subjects as we used to be called prior to the Blair era).
> 
> I had a close friend from Grenada who didn't realise Thatcher had taken away his British citizenship (subjection?)when he wanted to return on a holiday to Grenada in 1981. (Grenada was made independent in 1974 and my friend had come to Britain in 1957.
> No doubt had he still been alive post Mrs May as Home Secretary, and had he not applied for a passport between 1980 and now he could have had the pleasure of being denied cancer treatment or being deported.
> ...


i can certainly see the injustice in this.  as I've said I think its a fucking disgrace.  and to initially reject the request to meet with CHOGM was a direct and unjustifiable insult.  I see they are apologising
Amber Rudd 'sorry' for appalling treatment of Windrush-era citizens

my point is whether slomo's suggestion that uncontrolled eu immigration has potentially led to unintended (or possibly indiscriminate) consequences automatically means that he or she is a 'right wing cunt'.  because i really don't think it does.

and having worked with some government bodies in the past, I can very much see Amber rudd's point that the Home Office (well the operational arm) is mistakenly applying policy to the letter and has lost sight of individuals.  and also that those at the sharp end probably don't have the framework within which to operate in a way that considers individuals over policy.  they need to get a fucking grip.

(eta please do not take any part of this post as being an apologist for how the tory government has behaved over this - that would be (a) boring and (b) entirely missing my point - and that is not directed at any poster in particular)


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 17, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> so just to be clear, are you saying that any commentary on the uk's immigration policy that questions how many people have been allowed to come to the uk is racist?
> 
> I don't doubt that there is much double speak in politics.  what is your view on immigration to the uk (inc. labour policy before the current tory govt)?
> 
> ...



My working class workmates are like me. We either have "immigrant" partners or are immigrants. For my working class work mates they are all "remainers". Not because they love EU but because they are part of multicultural London.

Much has been made of divide between those who have supposedly working class settled community and the middle class rootless cosmopolitan. This might apply elsewhere in England but not in London. My experience of working class life in London is that its multicultural. In sense that there are cross race/ nationality relationships going on at ground level.

Why Slo mo talk of EU immigration winds me up.

Ive worked in London with Poles. One good friend of mine is Polish women is living with English guy I know.

Plus on a personal level , their being London, I've worked with a lot if people whose immigration status is dubious. 

In USA this wouldn't be such an issue.

Here the Tories brought in *hostile environment".

I think Slo mo is Tory voter. Asked on politics but no reply.


----------



## tripadvisah (Apr 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> My working class workmates are like me. We either have "immigrant" partners or are immigrants. For my working class work mates they are all "remainers". Not because they love EU but because they are part of multicultural London.
> 
> Much has been made of divide between those who have supposedly working class settled community and the middle class rootless cosmopolitan. This might apply elsewhere in England but not in London. My experience of working class life in London is that its multicultural. In sense that there are cross race/ nationality relationships going on at ground level.
> 
> ...


i don't think you have to be working class to apreciate the multicultural aspect of london.  nor to have friends or partners who are polish, romanian, barbadian etc etc.  it also depends on how you define working class.  I went to a school that would not be defined as working class (it was not my choice).  and I have and have had friends and partners that fall into all of the categoriees that you describe above.  are you suggesting that those that might be defined as middle class have no right to embrace multicultural london?  that maybe they pay lip service to it?

yes there is a hostile environment.  it is in part due to pressure from certain parts of society that have seen their home towns change significantly over the past 10-15 years.

but I ask again whether having a view on how uncontrolled immigration might have led to some major fucking idiocy re windrush automatically confers racist right wing cuntery.

we are privileged in london to have and have had a thriving multicultural society.  a small town in lincolnshire that has seen a very rapid change in demographics (inc slum-type living conditions and all that comes with it) creates further issues that are understandable but perhaps as a result of poor immigration policy and subsequent provision for those that have come here looking for work?  which potentially then results in an over-reaction from govt and the application of the letter of the law because the operational arms of the home office are chronically underfunded?

am trying to home in on the point re whether having a view on imigration policy means you are a right wing cunt (with context above).  am still not getting it.

ps slomo does not say that eu immigration is bad, only that it was uncontrolled and may have had an impact on the recent issues.  that is a fairly considered statement and one that deserves a considered response, not an outright rejection and insult.  and ftr, I have no idea who slomo is and do not have an agenda.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 17, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> so just to be clear, are you saying that any commentary on the uk's immigration policy that questions how many people have been allowed to come to the uk is racist?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...



Sorry this quote stuff is a pain.

Yes.

I'm not in Labour party and am aware they aren't good on immigration issues.

But the Tories are the worst. May was home minister under Cameron "big society". It was her who brought in ", hostile environment"

Clamping down on immigration always has been racist. If dressed up as being reasonable.

Why it winds me up when Rudd says perhaps her civil servants have not seen the " individuals". The whole point of policy laid down by government enacted by dispassionate civil servants was for it to be seen as instrumental bureaucratic function. Not personal or "racist". Racism can be relegated as emotive and irrational populism. The policy practice of May,/ Rudd can be seen as rational containment of these irrational viisceral anti immigrants feelings.

Imo they are capitulation and mis reading of a lot if the reality of working class life. They also reinforce anti immigrant feeling. Knowingly.


----------



## tripadvisah (Apr 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'm not in Labour party and am aware they aren't good on immigration issues.
> 
> ...



so any dialogue on whether the UK has (and this is just hypothetical) allowed too many people from other countries in, is racist?  even if  that dialogue is related to how it has impacted the provision of social services or crime or local community cohesion (whether rightly or wrongly)?

eta, and this is exclusively a concern of the working class?

and also just to clarify what we mean by racism as per dictionary definition 'Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.'


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 17, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> i don't think you have to be working class to apreciate the multicultural aspect of london.  nor to have friends or partners who are polish, romanian, barbadian etc etc.  it also depends on how you define working class.  I went to a school that would not be defined as working class (it was not my choice).  and I have and have had friends and partners that fall into all of the categoriees that you describe above.  are you suggesting that those that might be defined as middle class have no right to embrace multicultural london?  that maybe they pay lip service to it?
> 
> yes there is a hostile environment.  it is in part due to pressure from certain parts of society that have seen their home towns change significantly over the past 10-15 years.
> 
> ...



I've asked Slo mo his agenda and I've taken the trouble to go over his posting record. He still hasn't answered to say if he is a Tory voter.

He does say EU immigration is bad. He uses the term "mass" migration. It's that kind of terminology which is tight wing.

I don't know what London you lived in. When Poles got right to come here thousands arrived. Suddenly I was working with Poles. It was sudden.

I don't think working class Londoners were privileged. If anything it wasn't in the cynical selfish economic interests of working class Londoners to have a load of Poles here. No different from a small town. Which btw I came from. My brother still lives there. He said they were all going on about immigrants. This issue of course came up with Commonwealth citizens coming here after war. Backlash led to 1971 act when they lower right to freedom of movement in commonwealth. No different from Poles.

London is hardly privileged. It's that the working class people I know see it as a rich/ poor divide. Class not race/ immigration.

I see this in Brixton. People do not go on about immigrants or race. They go on as about Pop or the NR social cleansing of arches. They talk about Grenfell. Do in London the resentment us against the well off/ social cleansing of London. It's class issue.

Which , as evidenced here on Brixton forum, some see as prejudice.

I see at as Londoners on whole as seeing the real issue. Class not immigrants.

London wasn't always like this. When I first came here in 80s there was a lot if racism / anti immigrant feeling in certain parts of London.

And are you saying that the 1971 act was a good thing? That it was right to stop the free movement of Commonwealth citizens? 

Because I can tell you in Brixton amongst the afro Carribbean community it is still resented. And amongst the Pakistani community I know.

Same argument used then. I m not a racist but argument.


----------



## tripadvisah (Apr 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I've asked Slo mo his agenda and I've taken the trouble to go over his posting record. He still hasn't answered to say if he is a Tory voter.
> 
> He does say EU immigration is bad. He uses the term "mass" migration. It's that kind of terminology which is tight wing.
> 
> ...


'mass migration' is a descriptive term not a politically loaded term.  you say as much yourself when you say that it was immediate.

you appear to be avoiding the question as to whether having an opinion on immigration policy is automaticaly racist and whether policy may or may not have had an impact on how the recent windrush issue has arisen (or maybe I am missing your point).  or whether this is something that the working class only have the right to comment on.  and working/middle class is not binary.

anyway, it's late.  cheers.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 17, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> so any dialogue on whether the UK has (and this is just hypothetical) allowed too many people from other countries in, is racist?  even if  that dialogue is related to how it has impacted the provision of social services or crime or local community cohesion (whether rightly or wrongly)?
> 
> r.'



Yes it is racist.

I've lived in Brixton for over thirty years. Plenty of community cohesion.

Thing that is destroying community cohesion is gentrification not immigrants. 

Social services are under pressure due to government enforced "austerity" cuts not due to mass migration of the Polish/ Romanian population who come here. (Who obviously come her to take advantage of "our" over generous welfare state )


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 17, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> 'mass migration' is a descriptive term not a politically loaded term.  you say as much yourself when you say that it was immediate.
> 
> you appear to be avoiding the question as to whether having an opinion on immigration policy is automaticaly racist and whether policy may or may not have had an impact on how the recent windrush issue has arisen (or maybe I am missing your point).  or whether this is something that the working class only have the right to comment on.  and working/middle class is not binary.
> 
> anyway, it's late.  cheers.



Mass migration in this context is politally loaded term.

I've answered your question.

The reason I talk of working class is that is my experience. I don't mix much with middle class. Not through choice. It's how my life is.


----------



## tripadvisah (Apr 17, 2018)

thanks for clarifying. 

I think you sacrifice a lot of valid issues for discussion in the pursuit of your own personalal narrative. And pretty selective in the points you address. But like you say, that’s your view. you don’t mix much with others so presumably what they think doesn’t matter. fair enough.


----------



## northeast (Apr 17, 2018)

Slight topic chmage...any ideas what the film crew is at blues kitchen. 2nd day running and Load of trucks down trinty garden, getting in my way!


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 17, 2018)

northeast said:


> Slight topic chmage...any ideas what the film crew is at blues kitchen. 2nd day running and Load of trucks down trinty garden, getting in my way!


I was told it was for ‘Silent Witness’.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 17, 2018)

It's Silent Witness and today is last day of filming.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 17, 2018)

Some peeole gathering outside the memorial plaque at the moment, for the 19th anniversary of the nail bomb attack.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 17, 2018)

Little rally planned for Friday.


----------



## bimble (Apr 17, 2018)

i think 'Stand Up To Racism' is basically the SWP, annoyingly.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 17, 2018)

bimble said:


> i think 'Stand Up To Racism' is basically the SWP, annoyingly.


I didn't know that, that is annoying. Didn't know SWP ever organised anything themselves - thought they just turned up to everyone elses actions.

But is SWP involvement enough of a reason to attend this rally in Windrush sq? surely it can't only be attended by SWP and if they are 'hiding' their identity in this way it cant give the misogynistic SWP much credit, can it? 

I still want to attend, unless any windrush generation/desendants advise against it.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2018)

bimble said:


> i think 'Stand Up To Racism' is basically the SWP, annoyingly.


I don't think I've seen the usual barrage of SWP branded posters at their events though. If I can make it, I'll come along. Don't really care who's organising it - I'm there to support the Windrush generation.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 17, 2018)

> There's a beer and bread festival in May and some restaurant has shut....get with the real news, mate....



Many thanks for this reminder – from observation, I am aware of the priorities and interests of most of those who use the forum.  

Notwithstanding that, given that the murdered woman was also a local resident, I think that her murder and humanity should be recorded even if it is not as important as other issues to those here or if others consider it to be a source of amusement or irrelevance to them ...







(Source: Facebook)​
This is 38-year old Mrs Samantha Clarke, an hotel assistant general manager, who worked at a former coaching inn in Henley, and who was murdered in her Brixton home in Sudburne Road on Sunday 15 April 2018, a few days after celebrating her son Joshua's 14th birthday.   She was originally from High Wycombe in Buckinghamshire.

Last night, police were reported to be interviewing a 24-year-old man who is under arrest, and has been named locally as Jordan Clarke, who is understood to be Mrs Clarke's nephew.











*One of the Late Mrs Clarke's last social media messages.*

*May she rest in peace and may the person responsible face justice.*​


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 17, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Some peeole gathering outside the memorial plaque at the moment, for the 19th anniversary of the nail bomb attack.


 I'm glad its not forgotten. 1999 seems so long ago.
The anniversary of the soho Admiral Duncan bombing is on the 30th but I don't think there is anything official to mark it this year. There is a memorial 3 sided bench in St Annes churchyard (entrance on Wardour st) that remembers all 3 bombs and 3 people killed and and all those injured.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Don't really care who's organising it - I'm there to support the Windrush generation.



Exactly


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 18, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Many thanks for this reminder – from observation, I am aware of the priorities and interests of most of those who use the forum.
> 
> Notwithstanding that, given that the murdered woman was also a local resident, I think that her murder and humanity should be recorded even if it is not as important as other issues to those here or if others consider it to be a source of amusement or irrelevance to them ..



I have been surprised by the lack of comment....especially given how much noise is made when a shop shuts or someone charges a fiver for bread...but a dead woman killed in her home happens without much being said at all....

....perhaps people don't care, or have run out of energy to care....I dunno....it's a shame


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2018)

Buzzed: Solidarity rally with the Windrush generation and their families in Brixton, Fri 20th April


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have been surprised by the lack of comment....especially given how much noise is made when a shop shuts or someone charges a fiver for bread...but a dead woman killed in her home happens without much being said at all....
> 
> ....perhaps people don't care, or have run out of energy to care....I dunno....it's a shame


I certainly care but really don't know what to say past being shocked and saddened. It's an awful thing to happen.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have been surprised by the lack of comment....especially given how much noise is made when a shop shuts or someone charges a fiver for bread...but a dead woman killed in her home happens without much being said at all....
> 
> ....perhaps people don't care, or have run out of energy to care....I dunno....it's a shame



I don't see what there is to say that will help the situation. Or do we all need to confirm that we think murder is wrong?

What comment do you have?


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 18, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have been surprised by the lack of comment....especially given how much noise is made when a shop shuts or someone charges a fiver for bread...but a dead woman killed in her home happens without much being said at all....
> 
> ....perhaps people don't care, or have run out of energy to care....I dunno....it's a shame



It's because she was killed by her nephew. Her murder wasn't part of the wave of drug/gang knife crime on the streets. So people categorise it as non-threatening.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 18, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Her murder wasn't part of the wave of drug/gang knife crime on the streets.



Do we know that for certain?


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 18, 2018)

We know that her nephew was arrested and she was murdered at home. People will assume it was a family dispute.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 18, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> We know that her nephew was arrested and she was murdered at home. People will assume it was a family dispute.


its still murder.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 18, 2018)

Regarding 'Windrush' matters:  Mother of Windrush citizen blames passport battle for son's death as Home Office deals with 113 cases







​


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 18, 2018)

> There's a beer and bread festival in May and some restaurant has shut....get with the real news, mate....






Detectives investigating the murder of *Mrs Samantha Clarke* (pictured above) on Sunday 15 April 2018 at Sudbourne Road in Brixton have now charged 21-year old *Jordan Clarke*, 21 of Sudbourne Road, Brixton, with murder.

He will appear in custody at the Old Bailey on Thursday 19 April 2018.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2018)

It's open again!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 19, 2018)

editor said:


> It's open again!
> View attachment 133193


I haven't been in, but to me the layout seems problematic shoplifting-wise.
They seemed to be greeting customers with freebies yet they had a rack of white sliced bread OUTSIDE labelled up at 95p I believe. Were you supposed to grab a loaf then go in store, or was this a gift to passing pedestrians?


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I haven't been in, but to me the layout seems problematic shoplifting-wise.
> They seemed to be greeting customers with freebies yet they had a rack of white sliced bread OUTSIDE labelled up at 95p I believe. Were you supposed to grab a loaf then go in store, or was this a gift to passing pedestrians?


I haven't been in yet either but their extra thick sliced bread is bloody great for toast.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 19, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I haven't been in, but to me the layout seems problematic shoplifting-wise.
> They seemed to be greeting customers with freebies yet they had a rack of white sliced bread OUTSIDE labelled up at 95p I believe. Were you supposed to grab a loaf then go in store, or was this a gift to passing pedestrians?



I guess they calculate the number of loaves stolen (even in Brixton) is outweighed by the increased sales from people being influenced to go inside (and who consequently spend more than the bread delta)

Or maybe they see themselves as a modern day Jesus, feeding the 5000


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

This Saturday 

Record Store Day at Brixton’s Pure Vinyl – live band & DJs to 11pm, Sat 21st April

There's also this up the hill too! 

Brixton Hill Studios 2nd Annual Record Store Day and open house, Sat 21st Apr


Support local businesses!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 20, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Or maybe they see themselves as a modern day Jesus, feeding the 5000


They were still at it this morning - but some days to go before this assumes biblical proportions.


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 20, 2018)

CH1 said:


> They were still at it this morning - but some days to go before this assumes biblical proportions.


wait till the rain comes


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Apr 20, 2018)

CH1 said:


> They were still at it this morning - but some days to go before this assumes biblical proportions.


Depends how long til they add fishes.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

Photos from today's rally:






















In photos: Brixton comes out to support the Windrush Generation, Fri 20th April 2018


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone know where these figures are from?


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

Not sure if he meant to say 'borosilicate' but it's a grand word.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Not sure if he meant to say 'borosilicate' but it's a grand word.



He probably has an Android phone - their spell check/auto correct has gone mad this last few months and just comes up with the most mad stuff


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> He probably has an Android phone - their spell check/auto correct has gone mad this last few months and just comes up with the most mad stuff


Are you using Google's GBoard? Works fine for me! Otherwise try reinstalling.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Anyone know where these figures are from?




Did a search on title - it is from 
Ethnic Inequalities in London:  Capital For All Report - Runnymede Trust - - page 7


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Did a search on title - it is from
> Ethnic Inequalities in London:  Capital For All Report - Runnymede Trust - - page 7


I came across this too: 



> Lambeth is an inner London borough with a mixed picture on poverty and inequality. The poverty rate of almost 30% is above the London average of 27%. Lambeth has a high rate of infant mortality and premature mortality as well. 59% of Lambeth homeless households who the borough places in temporary accommodation are moved outside the borough, which is the second highest rate in London



Lambeth


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Are you using Google's GBoard? Works fine for me! Otherwise try reinstalling.



I will try the reinstall


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 20, 2018)

Good turn out in Windrush square this evening. I heard some great speeches including from Diane Abbott.  Nice to see a few urbs down there.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Good turn out in Windrush square this evening. I heard some great speeches including from Diane Abbott.  Nice to see a few urbs down there.


Couldn't  help thinking how much bigger the support would have been 10-15 years ago, but yes, it was still a decent sized turnout.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

I witnessed an attempted piece of bike thievery so brazen that I was convinced that the bike must have belonged to the perp.

The scene - outside Pret A Manger, two guys around 40. One guy is attacking an old padlock on a bike with a hammer on a fairly knackered bike while his pal films him on his phone. Bloke spends ages battering away at the lock. 

Normally I'd call the cops or intervene when I see bike pilfering but (a) surely it must be his bike as he can't be trying to nick it in broad daylight so brazenly and for so long and (b) I'm not going to pick a fight with a hammer wielding bloke. 

After ten minutes of hammering he finally gets the bike only to be intercepted by cops 10 metres away.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Couldn't  help thinking how much bigger the support would have been 10-15 years ago, but yes, it was still a decent sized turnout.


I think you are being nostalgic. Windrush sq wasn't such big a space as now back then, so maybe the crowd was more spread out. Like many I didn't get there till after work so I missed the forst 45mins, but you had already left then. I think for a hastily arranged local protest, on a really lovely friday evening when many would have rather been elsewhere - it seemed a decent sized crowd to me, with a good vibe of solidarity about it. I was heartened by the number of younger people there.

There is a going to be a national event outside parliament soon, I can't recall the date but no doubt someone will post the details soon.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I think you are being nostalgic. Windrush sq wasn't such big a space as now back then, so maybe the crowd was more spread out. Like many I didn't get there till after work so I missed the forst 45mins, but you had already left then. I think for a hastily arranged local protest, on a really lovely friday evening when many would have rather been elsewhere - it seemed a decent sized crowd to me, with a good vibe of solidarity about it. I was heartened by the number of younger people there.
> There is a going to be a national event outside parliment soon, I can't recall the date but no doubt someone will post the details soon.


I was there at the beginning and at the end. But Brixton _has_ changed and I believe that there's fewer people around likely to get involved in protests and direct action: the disappointing support for Crassingham Gardens and the Ritzy workers reflects that.  The fact that so many activists have been kicked out or priced out plays a part too. 

And there's no chance something like Reclaim The Streets will ever happen here again. 






Brixton Reclaim The Streets party – archive photos and video footage, 6th June 1998


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 20, 2018)

Well not as big as that obviously but that was quite a different event I think.

There was quite a bit of impromptu traffic stopping about 3 years ago with the Reclaim Brixton lot and we managed a great spontaneous party when Thatcher died 5 years ago. This place is changing, yes, but I don't think the spirit of Brixton is dead, so please don't write its obituary just yet.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 20, 2018)

editor said:


> I was there at the beginning and at the end.


 The crowd was big enough that I could see you.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Was quite surprised to see a segment on the Windrush Square demo on Al Jazeera. I haven't watched all the mainstream news this evening - I guess it might have been filmed by ITV, who had a van there.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

It sure feels extra feisty in Brixton on the streets tonight. Mind how you go folks!


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 21, 2018)

> I witnessed an attempted piece of bike thievery *so brazen* that I was convinced that the bike must have belonged to the perp.
> 
> The scene - *outside Pret A Manger*, two guys around 40. One guy is *attacking an old padlock on a bike with a hammer on a fairly knackered bike while his pal films him on his phone*. Bloke spends ages battering away at the lock.
> 
> ...





it is therefore strange that not too long ago, resources could be found for this, only a short distance away.​


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> it is therefore strange that not too long ago, resources could be found for this, only a short distance away.​



How many more time do you propose posting this old clip up? I think everyone has already seen it now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 22, 2018)

editor said:


> Couldn't  help thinking how much bigger the support would have been 10-15 years ago, but yes, it was still a decent sized turnout.



I agree. I was expecting it to packed down there. 

It was interesting to see lots of white folk in crisp white cotton shirts, pastel shorts and boating shoes sat drinking outside the Ritzy while the crowd gathered to hear the speakers. They didn't seem at all interested in being part of the event, or in the Ritzy boycott.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Surprised not to see this community minded music event more promoted - though it may have been in schools, if you read the end of the leaflet:

Fanfare for the Windrush


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 22, 2018)

> It was interesting to see lots of white folk in crisp white cotton shirts, pastel shorts and boating shoes sat drinking outside the Ritzy while the crowd gathered to hear the speakers. They didn't seem at all interested in being part of the event, ...



Why would _'lots of white folk in crisp white cotton shirts, pastel shorts and boating shoes sat drinking outside the Ritzy'_ have any interest whatsoever in the appalling and racist treatment of people from the Caribbean and their descendants?


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Why would _'lots of white folk in crisp white cotton shirts, pastel shorts and boating shoes sat drinking outside the Ritzy'_ have any interest whatsoever in the appalling and racist treatment of people from the Caribbean and their descendants?


Brixton used to have a reputation for community solidarity.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 23, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Why would _'lots of white folk in crisp white cotton shirts, pastel shorts and boating shoes sat drinking outside the Ritzy'_ have any interest whatsoever in the appalling and racist treatment of people from the Caribbean and their descendants?


1. this is a lunchtime event - more likely to attract Brew drinkers I would have thought 

2. it seems to be more about bringing bandstand type music to Windrush Square. Like has been also done at Ruskin park and Myatts Fields Park.

3. if you feel Dan Jenkins has somehow misappropriated the Windrush legacy by composing a fanfare maybe you should turn up and discuss. Perhaps you would have preferred them to perform "Fanfare for the Common Man"? Or if you are really into vulgarity possibly this, allegedly the "most popular fanfare in the world"


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Apr 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Couldn't  help thinking how much bigger the support would have been 10-15 years ago, but yes, it was still a decent sized turnout.


I made my way down from work expecting mass road closures, a huge crowd, etc - given the level of anger and outrage I have heard from a wide diversity of people. We had a small posse from Ovalhouse, but it was an awkward time, I guess - starting before many have left work, lots of people already with plans for Friday night, short notice to get childcare for those that needed it, and not the biggest call out - I heard about it on here / Buzz. Good to see that there was coverage on News At 10, and a photo on the Observer yesterday, for example. I hope we get lots of notice for the event outside parliament.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2018)

Some photos from Record Store Day






















Brixton Record Store Day – live performances and lots of lovely vinyl, Sat 21st Apr 2018


----------



## CH1 (Apr 24, 2018)

The Brixton Buzz feature on the Brass Band concert is here.
Donatus appears to be chilling out in the last photo.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 25, 2018)

My Kid (21) is looking for local bar work. He's amiable, intelligent, looks good, has load of experience (worked at Elm Park Tavern from 16 (first doing all the behind the scenes work, line cleans, deliveries, etc, and then behind the bar) and has spent the last couple of years working for the Hilton Olympia and London Bridge doing everything from bar, restaurant, corporate hospitality and events)

If anyone knows any local venues managers or places looking for staff, please let me know, or ask me for a CV to pass along....

Sorry for hawking my kid out on here, but he needs to earn some dough and he's had enough of the hotel life...


----------



## sealion (Apr 25, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My Kid (21) is looking for local bar work. He's amiable, intelligent, looks good, has load of experience (worked at Elm Park Tavern from 16 (first doing all the behind the scenes work, line cleans, deliveries, etc, and then behind the bar) and has spent the last couple of years working for the Hilton Olympia and London Bridge doing everything from bar, restaurant, corporate hospitality and events)
> 
> If anyone knows any local venues managers or places looking for staff, please let me know, or ask me for a CV to pass along....
> 
> Sorry for hawking my kid out on here, but he needs to earn some dough and he's had enough of the hotel life...


Pm'd you Nanker.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 25, 2018)

sealion said:


> Pm'd you Nanker.


 
Nice one!


----------



## bimble (Apr 25, 2018)

saw this just now on coldharbour lane Nanker Phelge (no idea who they are).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 25, 2018)

bimble said:


> saw this just now on coldharbour lane Nanker Phelge (no idea who they are).
> View attachment 133634


 cheers


----------



## alex_ (Apr 25, 2018)

bimble said:


> saw this just now on coldharbour lane Nanker Phelge (no idea who they are).
> View attachment 133634



They have a place in Peckham.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My Kid (21) is looking for local bar work. He's amiable, intelligent, looks good, has load of experience (worked at Elm Park Tavern from 16 (first doing all the behind the scenes work, line cleans, deliveries, etc, and then behind the bar) and has spent the last couple of years working for the Hilton Olympia and London Bridge doing everything from bar, restaurant, corporate hospitality and events)
> 
> If anyone knows any local venues managers or places looking for staff, please let me know, or ask me for a CV to pass along....
> 
> Sorry for hawking my kid out on here, but he needs to earn some dough and he's had enough of the hotel life...


Dogstar, 414 and maybe the Railway are looking for staff.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Dogstar, 414 and maybe the Railway are looking for staff.



Already spoke with Railway....looking positive....

Do you have any contacts at the Dogstar and 414 that you could have a wee word with?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

alex_ said:


> They have a place in Peckham.


Yet more faux "street food" with cocktails, just like the real thing in Vietnam.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Already spoke with Railway....looking positive....
> 
> Do you have any contacts at the Dogstar and 414 that you could have a wee word with?


*PM'd you


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 25, 2018)

You mean a restaurant run by a Vietnamese family who have lived in Peckham for a long time shouldn't be there?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> You mean a restaurant run by a Vietnamese family who have lived in Peckham for a long time shouldn't be there?


I must have missed the post when someone said something that even remotely resembles your weirdo question. Who even suggested that they had 'no right to be there'?   

I'm taking the piss out of the notion that authentic Vietnamese 'street food'  costs £10 a pop,  is served with Brit-designed £9 cocktails and comes on plates in a trendy restaurant.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> I must have missed the post when someone said something that even remotely resembles your weirdo question. Who even suggested that they had 'no right to be there'?
> 
> I'm taking the piss out of the notion that authentic Vietnamese 'street food'  costs £10 a pop,  is served with Brit-designed £9 cocktails and comes on plates in a trendy restaurant.



In Vietnam it’ll be produced by people who are paid a minimum wage 15x lower than that in the uk, from ingredients which meet no hygiene standards being produced by what we would call slave labour in locations they are paying rent and tax probably 50-100x lower than in London.

What was your point again ?

Alex


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

alex_ said:


> In Vietnam it’ll be produced by people who are paid a minimum wage 15x lower than that in the uk, from ingredients which meet no hygiene standards being produced by what we would call slave labour in locations they are paying rent and tax probably 50-100x lower than in London.
> 
> What was your point again ?


My point is that 'street food' - wherever it is from - is customarily served IN THE STREET (hence its name) and is designed to be cheap and fast for people on the move. This current trend to describe foodie-attracting cocktail-dispensing expensive restaurants as 'street food' is just hipster nonsense that glamourises the very poverty you've just described.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 25, 2018)

I'd rather leave them to describe what they do: About Us


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 25, 2018)

Plenty of places you can go in Vietnam these days and pay close to those prices for food and cocktails.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 25, 2018)

Brixton Hill Group practise have just sent out a text saying they will no longer offer patients face to face appointments. You have to have a telephone appointment with the GP and then they will decide whether you will be offered a face to face appointment. WTF..


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 25, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Brixton Hill Group practise have just sent out a text saying they will no longer offer patients face to face appointments. You have to have a telephone appointment with the GP and then they will decide whether you will be offered a face to face appointment. WTF..


Wow that's shit!!   Really hope my surgery don't start doing that.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Plenty of places you can go in Vietnam these days and pay close to those prices for food and cocktails.


I'm sure there are - it's a big tourism hotspot - but I doubt if the locals would describe them as street food vendors in the traditional sense.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks like Wahaca aren't too interested in looking after the artwork they sprayed over this once fine pub.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 25, 2018)

I can't see anywhere on their website that describes themselves as 'street food'. Yes you can buy that food in Vietnam on the street where most food originated, but you can also buy it in restaurants. 

Anyway, I'd much rather a local family business from Peckham was expanding to Brixton than a large corporate chain opening


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> I can't see anywhere on their website that describes themselves as 'street food'.


Um...





shakespearegirl said:


> Anyway, I'd much rather a local family business from Peckham was expanding to Brixton than a large corporate chain opening


Me too, but that doesn't stop me feeling uncomfortable about another trendy outlet for well heeled nu-Brixtonies foodies opening up opposite an estate where there is real poverty and deprivation.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 25, 2018)

That wasn't on their website which was where I was looking, but don't mind being proved wrong. 

What are they replacing?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 25, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Wow that's shit!!   Really hope my surgery don't start doing that.


I've been with Brixton Hill Group Practice for more than 20 years, thankfully only needing to visit a handful of times. I've found the receptionists to live to down to the stereotype of GPs admin staff, and had no continuity of Doctor. Anyway, this new system seems designed to make it more difficult to get treatment and is enough to encourage me to switch. So I've been looking for a new GP at:

www.nhs.uk/Service-Search/GP/LocationSearch/4


----------



## T & P (Apr 25, 2018)

Their prices seem fairly reasonable for a restaurant, and just as much within/out of reach of local residents as just about every other restaurant in Brixton. And I fail to see how it is aimed just for the 'well heeled nu-Brixtonites'. Not that any of us are perhaps best positioned to decide on behalf of the poorest residents of the area which restaurants are within or beyond their means.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> That wasn't on their website which was where I was looking, but don't mind being proved wrong.


It is on their website as well:


> Our food is flavoursome and vibrant, with a focus on Vietnamese street food favourite


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm wrong then, sorry I missed that..


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

T & P said:


> Their prices seem very reasonable and just as much within/out of reach of local residents as just about every other restaurant in Brixton. And I fail to see how it is aimed just for the 'well heeled nu-Brixtonites'.


Are you really this out of touch?

The Coldharbour Ward (where this 'street food' restaurant' is located) is the poorest ward in the borough. It has the highest proportion of social rented households (60%, compared to 22% private rented and 16% owner occupation) and the lowest employment rate in the borough. It also has a high rate of working age benefit claimants  a high rate of out of work claimants, and a high rate of claimants aged under 25. It has the highest proportion of dependent children in out-of-work households and the highest proportion of households with no adults in employment with dependent children.

And this is against a background of local foodbank use soaring. So, no, I don't think it is particularly affordable to most local residents on the estate, and I doubt if the sight of people nibbling away in there will do much to raise their spirits either.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 25, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> I've been with Brixton Hill Group Practice for more than 20 years, thankfully only needing to visit a handful of times. I've found the receptionists to live to down to the stereotype of GPs admin staff, and had no continuity of Doctor. Anyway, this new system seems designed to make it more difficult to get treatment and is enough to encourage me to switch. So I've been looking for a new GP at:
> 
> www.nhs.uk/Service-Search/GP/LocationSearch/4



Let me know if you find one that is any better. I've only had to use them regularly this year and have found the service pretty shit, particularly from reception. Including the receptionists challenging me twice on wanting a repeat prescription for painkillers. One actually told me I was abusing them and the doctor would be picking it up with me, he'd miscounted the days since I'd had my last prescription and was 10 days out. This conversation happened in front of a packed reception area and made me feel very uncomfortable


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Let me know if you find one that is any better. I've only had to use them regularly this year and have found the service pretty shit, particularly from reception. Including the receptionists challenging me twice on wanting a repeat prescription for painkillers. One actually told me I was abusing them and the doctor would be picking it up with me, he'd miscounted the days since I'd had my last prescription and was 10 days out. This conversation happened in front of a packed reception area and made me feel very uncomfortable


My GPs got shunted out to the Akerman Centre. It's good but a fair hike for me. Has anyone ever used the Herne Hill practice on Herne Hill Rd. Its exterior doesn't inspire confidence and it has a lowly score on Google.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> My GPs got shunted out to the Akerman Centre. It's good but a fair hike for me. Has anyone ever used the Herne Hill practice on Herne Hill Rd. Its exterior doesn't inspire confidence and it has a lowly score on Google.



I used to use HHGP when I lived at closer to that end of Brixton, they were pretty good. Always easy to get appointments and the reception staff were nice. This was 8 years ago though and a LOT has changed in the NHS since then.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 25, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Let me know if you find one that is any better. I've only had to use them regularly this year and have found the service pretty shit, particularly from reception. Including the receptionists challenging me twice on wanting a repeat prescription for painkillers. One actually told me I was abusing them and the doctor would be picking it up with me, he'd miscounted the days since I'd had my last prescription and was 10 days out. This conversation happened in front of a packed reception area and made me feel very uncomfortable


Yes, I've had that too - the receptionists show no discretion when bellowing out your private medical details in front of the other people in the waiting room, and seem to consider themselves clinically competent. BHGP gets some pretty poor scores on that website I mentioned. And looks like you also fell foul of the growing institutional paranoia about perfectly legitimate opiod usage.


----------



## T & P (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Are you really this out of touch?
> 
> The Coldharbour Ward (where this 'street food' restaurant' is located) is the poorest ward in the borough. It has the highest proportion of social rented households (60%, compared to 22% private rented and 16% owner occupation) and the lowest employment rate in the borough. It also has a high rate of working age benefit claimants  a high rate of out of work claimants, and a high rate of claimants aged under 25. It has the highest proportion of dependent children in out-of-work households and the highest proportion of households with no adults in employment with dependent children.
> 
> And this is against a background of local foodbank use soaring. So, no, I don't think it is particularly affordable to most local residents on the estate, and I doubt if the sight of people nibbling away in there will do much to raise their spirits either.


But then every other food outlet in Brixton, and I mean every last one, will be just as impossibly out of reach to those poorest residents. You cannot just single out a particular eatery on that respect.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 25, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> I've been with Brixton Hill Group Practice for more than 20 years, thankfully only needing to visit a handful of times. I've found the receptionists to live to down to the stereotype of GPs admin staff, and had no continuity of Doctor. Anyway, this new system seems designed to make it more difficult to get treatment and is enough to encourage me to switch. So I've been looking for a new GP at:
> 
> www.nhs.uk/Service-Search/GP/LocationSearch/4


I don't know where you are.  But my GP surgery is first class.   All the staff are lovely.  Especially Dr Sawan Arora.  Always easy to get appointments.  I really can't fault it.  

HHR Medical - Information about the doctors surgery opening hours, appointments, online prescriptions, health information and much more


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> My GPs got shunted out to the Akerman Centre. It's good but a fair hike for me. Has anyone ever used the Herne Hill practice on Herne Hill Rd. Its exterior doesn't inspire confidence and it has a lowly score on Google.


They are fantastic.  Really lovely receptionists.  As I said above Dr Sawan Arora is lovely.	Can always get appointments.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

T & P said:


> But then every other food outlet in Brixton, and I mean every last one, will be just as impossibly out of reach to those poorest residents. You cannot just single out a particular eatery on that respect.


That's utter rubbish. There's loads of far cheaper alternatives. Do you really believe that it's impossible to get a hot plate of food for less than £9?

And if you can't fathom why an on-trend 'street food' restaurant catering to hip foodies opening up in the poorest ward in Lambeth might cause concern, then I can't help you.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 25, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> I don't know where you are.  But my GP surgery is first class.   All the staff are lovely.  Especially Dr Sawan Arora.  Always easy to get appointments.  I really can't fault it.
> 
> HHR Medical - Information about the doctors surgery opening hours, appointments, online prescriptions, health information and much more


I’m with them as well. Really good practice.


----------



## bimble (Apr 25, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I’m with them as well. Really good practice.


Me too, agree it’s friendly and well run (though haven’t seen same Gp twice).


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 25, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> Yes, I've had that too - the receptionists show no discretion when bellowing out your private medical details in front of the other people in the waiting room, and seem to consider themselves clinically competent. BHGP gets some pretty poor scores on that website I mentioned. And looks like you also fell foul of the growing institutional paranoia about perfectly legitimate opiod usage.



I also got really pissed off when asking for a referral for private physio while I waited for NHS physio, I had to call about 4 times, only to find on the final call that the referral had been siting on reception for 4 weeks and no-one told me. I finally got the referral to find the doctor (who had never seen me) had written that there was no lasting damage. Despite me having a piece of my spine broken off and floating round in my body


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

bimble said:


> Me too, agree it’s friendly and well run (though haven’t seen same Gp twice).


I don't like that. I almost always see the same doctor at the Akerman centre.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> I don't like that. I almost always see the same doctor at the Akerman centre.


I always see the same Dr.  You can make appointments also on the app.


----------



## bimble (Apr 25, 2018)

To be fair I’ve only been in a handful of times over the years & never tried requesting same doc.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 25, 2018)

As from the 23rd April 2018, Brixton Hill Group Practice will be changing the appointment system. Patients will need to book a telephone consultation to speak with a GP, who will then book a face to face appointment for you if needed. Telephone appointments will be offered on the day of request only. You should not call on a day you are unable to attend the surgery. Please speak to a receptionist, the reception manager or email: lamccg.brixtonhill@nhs.net if you have any questions. Thank you

Here's the text re the doctor appointment. Reading it, it sounds like you call and then get an appointment that same day??
What if you can't attend that day? Or what if you take the day off work and phone and then they can't see you??

I'll email to check but not holding out hope of getting a sensible reply...


----------



## Angellic (Apr 25, 2018)

Feel free to move to an appropriate thread.


----------



## Winot (Apr 25, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> As from the 23rd April 2018, Brixton Hill Group Practice will be changing the appointment system. Patients will need to book a telephone consultation to speak with a GP, who will then book a face to face appointment for you if needed. Telephone appointments will be offered on the day of request only. You should not call on a day you are unable to attend the surgery. Please speak to a receptionist, the reception manager or email: lamccg.brixtonhill@nhs.net if you have any questions. Thank you
> 
> Here's the text re the doctor appointment. Reading it, it sounds like you call and then get an appointment that same day??
> What if you can't attend that day? Or what if you take the day off work and phone and then they can't see you??
> ...



And I wonder if they will be keeping the online booking system?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 25, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> As from the 23rd April 2018, Brixton Hill Group Practice will be changing the appointment system. Patients will need to book a telephone consultation to speak with a GP, who will then book a face to face appointment for you if needed. Telephone appointments will be offered on the day of request only. You should not call on a day you are unable to attend the surgery. Please speak to a receptionist, the reception manager or email: lamccg.brixtonhill@nhs.net if you have any questions. Thank you
> 
> Here's the text re the doctor appointment. Reading it, it sounds like you call and then get an appointment that same day??
> What if you can't attend that day? Or what if you take the day off work and phone and then they can't see you??
> ...



What about routine appointments like going for a smear test that you would normally make an appointment with a nurse for?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Feel free to move to an appropriate thread.


I'm pretty sure there is a dedicated Stockwell news thread if you want to post it there as well (and can be arsed).


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 25, 2018)

Good points shakespearegirl and Winot
I've included them in my email... I'll report back if I get a response
I also just noticed that the new system started on 23 April and today is 25 April... I just got the text this afternoon!!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> My GPs got shunted out to the Akerman Centre. It's good but a fair hike for me. Has anyone ever used the Herne Hill practice on Herne Hill Rd. Its exterior doesn't inspire confidence and it has a lowly score on Google.


HH group practice for the last 25 years. They extended out the back so the entrance is on Kestral ave.  I like them, they offer lots of ways to book appts - I've never gone without an appt when in need. 

Who rates their GP on google?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Who rates their GP on google?


Quite a lot of people, apparently.


----------



## bimble (Apr 25, 2018)

.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 25, 2018)

bimble said:


> kittens anyone?
> (just saw this on new park rd).
> View attachment 133667


Animals should never be given away for free because there is a likelihood of them suffering abuse in their new home. I don’t think this ad should be posted on a bulletin board


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Quite a lot of people, apparently.


Must say I rarely judge anything on google ratings -  reviewers are few and self selecting and patients aren't necessarily on line. 

Just looked Herne Hill GP up - 3.5 stars based on 17 reviews. Lots of people complaining about the appt booking system since the merger with Brixton Water lane practice. I haven't had a problem.

Hang on are we talking about the same place theres another gps on herne hill road - easily confused.


----------



## T & P (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> That's utter rubbish. There's loads of far cheaper alternatives. Do you really believe that it's impossible to get a hot plate of food for less than £9?
> 
> And if you can't fathom why an on-trend 'street food' restaurant catering to hip foodies opening up in the poorest ward in Lambeth might cause concern, then I can't help you.


So far I'm not sure anyone other than you have seen anything that suggests this restaurant is only (or even mainly) intended for well-heeled people or nu-Brixtonites. 

As to the cost of eating there, I am not sure which argument you are trying to make. The poorest people in the area simply will not have any disposable income to eat out _anywhere at all_, whether it costs £3, £5 or £10 to get a hot dish. So if your argument is that any eatery offering food that isn't affordable to the poorest residents in the vicinity is simply inappropriate or even an affront to them, then I'm afraid we''re going to have to do away with all restaurants in the area.

If your argument however is that the poorest people in the area may in fact be able to treat themselves to a meal out at some restaurants, but others would remain hopelessly out of their financial reach, I don't think anyone would dispute that. But affordability and value for money are personal circumstances, and nobody can possibly claim to know what restaurants will be unaffordable for others, within reason of course. You simply cannot know whether people struggling financially might see spending £10 on a main dish when dining out as too much. Some might; many others might not.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

T & P said:


> So far I'm not sure anyone other than you have seen anything that suggests this restaurant is only (or even mainly) intended for well-heeled people or nu-Brixtonites.


I really don't think you understand how hard it is for people living on one of the poorest estates in Lambeth, so it's pointless discussing this with you.

I live here and talk to the people on my estate and none that that I  know are likely to be regularly chinking £9 cocktail glasses together and grazing on Vietnamese street food with £6 puddings.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> I really don't think you understand how hard it is for people living on one of the poorest estates in Lambeth, so it's pointless discussing this with you.
> 
> I live here and talk people on my estate and none that I know will be regularly chinking £9 cocktail glasses together and grazing on Vietnamese street food.


Didn't this restaurant only get mentioned in the first place as it had a job going and someone was asking for such a job?


----------



## bimble (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> Animals should never be given away for free because there is a likelihood of them suffering abuse in their new home. I don’t think this ad should be posted on a bulletin board


Have never heard that before. Sounds very pessimistic to me but I see why you say it.  Will leave it up to editor to delete.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Didn't this restaurant only get mentioned in the first place as it had a job going and someone was asking for such a job?


Does it matter why it got mentioned? It's part of the changes going on in Brixton and it's part of the ongoing divisive gentrification of Brixton, and in this case, a particularly poor area of town.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

bimble said:


> Have never heard that before. Sounds very pessimistic to me.  Will leave it up to editor to delete.


I'm not interested in engaging with Mr Retro as he's usually only ever motivated by pursing UrbzBeef. He's free to use the 'report post' to get the attention of other mods.


----------



## bimble (Apr 25, 2018)

That bit of CHl is changing so fast i can't now remember what was there before this vietnamese restaurant (which is not fitted out yet). What was it?


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 25, 2018)

bimble said:


> Have never heard that before. Sounds very pessimistic to me but I see why you say it.  Will leave it up to editor to delete.


Have a look online. It’s a very real danger but it’s up to you what you post.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

bimble said:


> That bit of CHl is changing so fast i can't now remember what was there before this vietnamese restaurant (which is not fitted out yet). What was it?


It was the ghastly bookies. Most people wanted shot of that but that whole strip has now almost entirely changed its character (and demographic appeal) with two expensive hairdressers (one with a 'design is inspired by Berlin nightlife'), a pricey cocktail bar, a trendy pizza place, a groovy freelancers cafe and th awful Yard which recently buggered off. Thank fuck there's still Jimmy's Plaice (which serves excellent and affordable food to locals) and a couple of other places left.


----------



## bimble (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> Have a look online. It’s a very real danger but it’s up to you what you post.


How depressing. ok, deleted just in case.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 25, 2018)

bimble said:


> How depressing.


I know right?


----------



## bimble (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> It was the ghastly bookies. Most people wanted shot of that but that whole strip has now almost entirely changed its character (and demographic appeal) with two expensive hairdressers (one with a 'design is inspired by Berlin nightlife'), a pricey cocktail bar, a trendy pizza place, a groovy freelancers cafe and th awful Yard which recently buggered off. Thank fuck there's still Jimmy's Plaice (which serves excellent and affordable food to locals) and a couple of other places left.


That bookies was pretty grim sometimes just to walk past tbh. I'm curious how come they packed it in, was always busy.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

bimble said:


> That bookies was pretty grim sometimes just to walk past tbh. I'm curious how come they packed it in, was always busy.


Drug dealers, lost souls, alcoholics and poor bastards hooked on gambling, mainly.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Wow that's shit!!   Really hope my surgery don't start doing that.


This has been going on for years at the Corner Surgery in Coldharbour Lane.


sparkybird said:


> As from the 23rd April 2018, Brixton Hill Group Practice will be changing the appointment system. Patients will need to book a telephone consultation to speak with a GP, who will then book a face to face appointment for you if needed. Telephone appointments will be offered on the day of request only. You should not call on a day you are unable to attend the surgery. Please speak to a receptionist, the reception manager or email: lamccg.brixtonhill@nhs.net if you have any questions. Thank you
> 
> Here's the text re the doctor appointment. Reading it, it sounds like you call and then get an appointment that same day??
> What if you can't attend that day? Or what if you take the day off work and phone and then they can't see you??
> ...


The BMJ did an editorial in their magazine last year saying telephone consultations take longer and are less accurate.
So why are they all doing it?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Must say I rarely judge anything on google ratings -  reviewers are few and self selecting and patients aren't necessarily on line.
> 
> Just looked Herne Hill GP up - 3.5 stars based on 17 reviews. Lots of people complaining about the appt booking system since the merger with Brixton Water lane practice. I haven't had a problem.
> 
> Hang on are we talking about the same place theres another gps on herne hill road - easily confused.


They are talking about the one known as HHR Group Practice


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2018)

T & P said:


> So far I'm not sure anyone other than you have seen anything that suggests this restaurant is only (or even mainly) intended for well-heeled people or nu-Brixtonites.
> 
> As to the cost of eating there, I am not sure which argument you are trying to make. The poorest people in the area simply will not have any disposable income to eat out _anywhere at all_, whether it costs £3, £5 or £10 to get a hot dish. So if your argument is that any eatery offering food that isn't affordable to the poorest residents in the vicinity is simply inappropriate or even an affront to them, then I'm afraid we''re going to have to do away with all restaurants in the area.
> 
> If your argument however is that the poorest people in the area may in fact be able to treat themselves to a meal out at some restaurants, but others would remain hopelessly out of their financial reach, I don't think anyone would dispute that. But affordability and value for money are personal circumstances, and nobody can possibly claim to know what restaurants will be unaffordable for others, within reason of course. You simply cannot know whether people struggling financially might see spending £10 on a main dish when dining out as too much. Some might; many others might not.



Issue of affordable cafes comes up regularly at work. £3 or £5 yes £9 no was the general agreement. £5 if it was full breakfast.

Most people including me bring in own food to work. And a lot have copied me and got thermos for coffee.

Other than that it's Tesco meal deal.

Krnnedys fish and chip shop in Goswell road do lunch time special for £6.50 which is great value.

Other than that the resentment at work is the gradual loss workingclass cafes in London.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 25, 2018)

Talking of fish & chip shops.  How did Jimmy's get so bloody expensive.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Issue of affordable cafes comes up regularly at work. £3 or £5 yes £9 no was the general agreement. £5 if it was full breakfast.
> 
> Most people including me bring in own food to work. And a lot have copied me and got thermos for coffee.
> 
> ...


Thankfully we've still got a couple of 'normal' cafes left in Brixton, although we've lost the two affordable cafes that used to be in the strip now occupied by pricey 'street food' vendors and Berlin-inspired hairdressers charging £60 for a cut. At lunchtimes, Bahn Bahn charge from £7 to £9.50 for a plate of food. 

I don't think I'll be seeing many people from my estate there.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Thankfully we've still got a couple of 'normal' cafes left in Brixton, although we've lost the two affordable cafes that used to be in the strip now occupied by pricey 'street food' vendors and Berlin-inspired hairdressers charging £60 for a cut. At lunchtimes, Bahn Bahn charge from £7 to £9.50 for a plate of food.
> 
> I don't think I'll be seeing many people from my estate there.



Bit off  Brixton but when I am around Grey's Inn I go to Andrews restaurant. Which is a cafe.

Agree with this review.

11 Great Greasy Spoons In London

Here is what I had few weeks ago. About four quid.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Issue of affordable cafes comes up regularly at work. £3 or £5 yes £9 no was the general agreement. £5 if it was full breakfast.
> 
> Most people including me bring in own food to work. And a lot have copied me and got thermos for coffee.
> 
> ...



My work provides free breakfast (cereals), fruit, tea, coffee, cordial and canned drinks. I just eat what's there and don't go out and spend the mental prices the local places charge for (I wprk in the sq mile)

I know I am very lucky to have these perks.

A lot of my colleagues will go out and pay up to £9 a day on lunch....


----------



## Angellic (Apr 26, 2018)

Drinking alcohol can add up as well.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2018)

^^^^^ what's that got to do with the price of lunch?


----------



## Angellic (Apr 26, 2018)

More about the costs of eating, and drinking, out.


----------



## Angellic (Apr 26, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a dedicated Stockwell news thread if you want to post it there as well (and can be arsed).



I couldn't see one but the subheading for this thread covers it.

'News, chat and discussion about Brixton and surrounding areas (Camberwell, Peckham, Stockwell, Tulse Hill etc)'


editor said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a dedicated Stockwell news thread if you want to post it there as well (and can be arsed).



There is but dedicated to Clapham and Kennington as well. I've posted it there as well. Thank you.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2018)

Angellic said:


> More about the costs of eating, and drinking, out.


And never has Brixton been so stuffed full of expensive trendy cocktail bars and upmarket bars. Thank fuck there's still a few affordable, normal pubs left too


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2018)

Some pics from last night's excellent jam session at the 414:





































In photos: Wicked Wednesday jam session in Brixton’s Club 414 on Coldharbour Lane, SW9


----------



## Smudge63 (Apr 26, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> As from the 23rd April 2018, Brixton Hill Group Practice will be changing the appointment system. Patients will need to book a telephone consultation to speak with a GP, who will then book a face to face appointment for you if needed. Telephone appointments will be offered on the day of request only. You should not call on a day you are unable to attend the surgery. Please speak to a receptionist, the reception manager or email: lamccg.brixtonhill@nhs.net if you have any questions. Thank you
> 
> Here's the text re the doctor appointment. Reading it, it sounds like you call and then get an appointment that same day??
> What if you can't attend that day? Or what if you take the day off work and phone and then they can't see you??
> ...


I've been ringing them for 3 days to get a telephone consultation and each time there has been no doctor available. Oh well, i'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Smudge63 said:


> I've been ringing them for 3 days to get a telephone consultation and each time there has been no doctor available. Oh well, i'll try again tomorrow.


I think the GPs in Lambeth CCG are all about creating a hostile environment for patients.

Maybe next Lambeth PPG meeting they should encourage the sick and infirm to RISE UP and get the bloody GPs to do their jobs - isteasd of sitting there answering questionaires about going to GLL gyms or throwing away out of date medicines.

You have to understand that the doctors - as a class - defend their rights and pay through the CCG. If Weber were still alive to analyse these people he would compare NHS doctors to a veiled priesthood. Like the priests of the Orthodox church they occasionally emerge from the sanctuary to administer communion via a long spoon. Other than that it's a battle with the receptionist to get a phone call.

The patient is a recipient of divine grace. Any uppity behaviour and you get booted out of certain surgeries (HHR did this to someone I know) - or excommunicated as would be said in church circles.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 26, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My Kid (21) is looking for local bar work. He's amiable, intelligent, looks good, has load of experience (worked at Elm Park Tavern from 16 (first doing all the behind the scenes work, line cleans, deliveries, etc, and then behind the bar) and has spent the last couple of years working for the Hilton Olympia and London Bridge doing everything from bar, restaurant, corporate hospitality and events)
> 
> If anyone knows any local venues managers or places looking for staff, please let me know, or ask me for a CV to pass along....
> 
> Sorry for hawking my kid out on here, but he needs to earn some dough and he's had enough of the hotel life...


Wetherspoons in Denmark Hill has a banner outside saying they are hiring


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Wetherspoons in Denmark Hill has a banner outside saying they are hiring



Ta


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2018)

PM me if you fancy coming down for nowt 

This Friday 27th Apr- Beyoncé to Britpop: Brixton Buzz party at Market House. Mail us NOW for free guest passes!


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 26, 2018)

Ok so, I did hear back on the doctors appointments  - but its still as clear as mud...

"Thank you for your feedback.

As from 23rd April 2018, Brixton Hill Group Practice will be changing the appointment booking system.

For a routine or an emergency appointment, patients will need to book a telephone consultation to speak to their preferred doctor. The doctor can then book a face to face appointment for you if needed or requested.

The doctor will call back within an hour of the booked time. If you miss your call, the doctor will try once again.

All patients requiring a telephone consultation should call or go online from 6.30pm the night before to book. You can still speak to a receptionist from 8.00am to book with the doctor who will then call you back and if necessary can arrange for you to be seen on the same day.

Telephone appointments will be offered on the day of request only. You should not call on a day that you are unavailable to attend. Some future appointments will still be available but can only be booked by a doctor. So initially, you will need to book a telephone consultation with the doctor.

Reception staff are unable to book any face-to-face appointments with the doctors. They can only book telephone appointments.

There has been no change to nurse bookings. You still need to call reception to book a nurses’ appointment"


----------



## ricbake (Apr 26, 2018)

Anybody know who this belongs to?
Concerned citizens now ringing the pound to get it picked up....


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 26, 2018)

Smudge63 said:


> I've been ringing them for 3 days to get a telephone consultation and each time there has been no doctor available. Oh well, i'll try again tomorrow.



Seriously?!? Why is the NHS surprised that A and E is so busy? Effectively this means that there is no doctor for residents.
I don't know about you, but even if I did get through it's going to be pretty hard to organise my day so that I have an hour free for waiting around for a doctors call and then if they decide that they need to see me, to arrange that I can get away that day to go to the surgery. What if you work in an office or telesales or a restaurant??


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 26, 2018)

CH1 said:


> They are talking about the one known as HHR Group Practice


yes we are obviously talking about different GPs.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 26, 2018)

editor said:


> My GPs got shunted out to the Akerman Centre. It's good but a fair hike for me. Has anyone ever used the Herne Hill practice on Herne Hill Rd. Its exterior doesn't inspire confidence and it has a lowly score on Google.


It's fine.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Apr 26, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ta


Also the Cambria, Cambria Rd off Herne Hill Rd. No idea what they're like to work for though


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 26, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> I've been with Brixton Hill Group Practice for more than 20 years, thankfully only needing to visit a handful of times. I've found the receptionists to live to down to the stereotype of GPs admin staff, and had no continuity of Doctor. Anyway, this new system seems designed to make it more difficult to get treatment and is enough to encourage me to switch. So I've been looking for a new GP ...



Hetherington Group Practice has used the same system for a while. I've quite got used to it and never had any problem getting a follow-up face to face appointment the same day, when it's been appropriate. You can book the telephone appointment on line as well.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 26, 2018)

thanks for that. Lets hope the issues smudge has had are just teething ones. There is more info on the website including details of how to book online, which wasn't in the text. Plus how they are continuing to offer their commuter service on Tuesdays
Fingers crossed


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 26, 2018)

Just come in through Brixton Tube station, it’s crawling with coppers. Platform level, ticket level, street level. Apparently it’s “Routine... nothing to be cincerned about...” I didn’t see any dogs, but they did stop two young white men in the ticket hall as I passed. Also saw cops roaming about on Electric Avenue.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> As from the 23rd April 2018, Brixton Hill Group Practice will be changing the appointment system. Patients will need to book a telephone consultation to speak with a GP, who will then book a face to face appointment for you if needed. Telephone appointments will be offered on the day of request only. You should not call on a day you are unable to attend the surgery. Please speak to a receptionist, the reception manager or email: lamccg.brixtonhill@nhs.net if you have any questions. Thank you
> 
> Here's the text re the doctor appointment. Reading it, it sounds like you call and then get an appointment that same day??
> What if you can't attend that day? Or what if you take the day off work and phone and then they can't see you??
> ...



My partner has has had this problem with practice she registered with.

Im with Stockwell group practice. Its getting very difficult to get appointment.

I was there on Monday trying to get one.  Couldn't so asked for one at different practice.  In Lambeth you can do this. The practices are linked.  I went to the Vassal road NHS Hub.

GPs in Lambeth computer systems are linked . When I went to Vassal road NHS hub today the GP had all my info.

So if you cant get appointment ask to be referred to another practise.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2018)

Windrush demo coming up.

Lively thread on politics

The children of Windrush


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2018)

As it happens this is on at Southbank.

Windrush: Portrait of a Generation - Oxo Tower


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2018)

If anyone is interested in tales from the Brixton gentrification frontline


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh Lordy. Please don't let this twerp come back to Brixton


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Apr 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Oh Lordy. Please don't let this twerp come back to Brixton




I don't mind that place, but that guy is fucking awful.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2018)

Don't mess with the Lambeth Pensioners Action Group!







In photos: Lambeth Pensioners Action Group take the fight to the town hall


----------



## Harbourite (Apr 27, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> I don't mind that place, but that guy is fucking awful.


London's biggest cock surely


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2018)

Shitloads of cops outside the Rum Kitchen right now. Eek!


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2018)

They got closed down by the police early. I suspect they may have some licensing problems coming up.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2018)

When I walked from the tube to the Barrier Block on Thursday night (around 10pm) I reckon I must have seen at last 12 laaads pissing in the streets in that short walk. The smell of piss was everywhere, particularly on Electric Avenue. Still, it's OK because Brixton Bid have taken care of the problem by printing up some posters.


----------



## ricbake (Apr 28, 2018)

editor said:


> When I walked from the tube to the Barrier Block on Thursday night (around 10pm) I reckon I must have seen at last 12 laaads pissing in the streets in that short walk. The smell of piss was everywhere, particularly on Electric Avenue. Still, it's OK because Brixton Bid have taken care of the problem by printing up some posters.



The Streets concert crowd - both mail and female were pissing in every corner and doorway both before and after the concert - The Council with a small contribution from Brixton BID do regularly hose down many of the worst areas - they don't actually time it to fit with the Academy Concerts though...


----------



## ricbake (Apr 28, 2018)

The Council have actually fixed a street sign on Ferndale Road directing people towards the plastic four person public male urinal they site on Stockwell Avenue every weekend.

Pissing on Brixton - fully suported by the cooperative Lambeth Council with promotions by the Night Time Economy Initiative!!!!


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 28, 2018)

editor said:


> When I walked from the tube to the Barrier Block on Thursday night (around 10pm) I reckon I must have seen at last 12 laaads pissing in the streets in that short walk. The smell of piss was everywhere, particularly on Electric Avenue. Still, it's OK because Brixton Bid have taken care of the problem by printing up some posters.



 I saw two people slip on vomit outside the tube last Saturday night. Thanks for everything Lambeth!


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 29, 2018)

Maybe a dose of the artisan pepper spray used by a to date, unidentified, police officer on those watching the arrest of African charity workers a short distance away 18 months ago might also assist those in Brixton suffering from apparently uncontrollable prostate enlargement issues?






(Source: Daily Mail)​
... Unless, of course, you all know of some reason for the diference in treatment


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 29, 2018)

ricbake said:


> The Streets concert crowd - both mail and female were pissing in every corner and doorway both before and after the concert - The Council with a small contribution from Brixton BID do regularly hose down many of the worst areas - they don't actually time it to fit with the Academy Concerts though...



Don't worry there's going to be biblical rain from this evening onwards.

Felt sorry for the Disco Festival setup in a distinctly grey & chilly Windrush sq yesterday, what a week does to the weather eh?


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 29, 2018)

> Detectives investigating the murder of Mrs Samantha Clarke (pictured above) on Sunday 15 April 2018 at Sudbourne Road in Brixton have now charged 21-year old Jordan Clarke, 21 of Sudbourne Road, Brixton, with murder.
> 
> He will appear in custody at the Old Bailey on Thursday 19 April 2018.


Jordan Clarke is due to stand trial for the murder of local resident, Mrs Samantha Clarke, at the Old Bailey on 8 October 2018.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 29, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Regarding 'Windrush' matters:  Mother of Windrush citizen blames passport battle for son's death as Home Office deals with 113 cases
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In one of the earliest cases to be widely reported in the 'Windrush General' scandal', local resident 63-year old *Sylvester Marshall*, who The Guardian had been calling *'Albert Thompson'* at his request as he pursued his immigration application with the Home Office and is the Windrush victim who was denied NHS cancer care, has been given permanent right to remain in the UK after a battle with the Home Office that has absorbed nine years of his life.  He has lived in the UK for 44 years.

​

Windrush cancer patient has UK residency status confirmed (click for more)


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 29, 2018)

As Windrush has come up a couple of my posts from politics thread on Windrush based on chats I had in Brixton:

The hostile environment policy put in place by May has caused this. I was chatting to someone in Brixton today about this. A lot of the people who came here from Carribbean even in seventies didn't really "regularise" there position here. It was just that no one in authority really questioned there immigration status then. A lot of them never applied for British citizenship. They came here got a job and kept there heads down.

		I've known plenty of visa overstayers/ "illegal" immigrants in London. It's getting harder with the introduction of "hostile environment". Not totally impossible yet but getting there.

		What this children of Windrush issue does do is highlight the arbitrary nature of immigration controls. And the nasty effects of them.

		There was a Columbian security guard I knew. He suddenly wasn't at the office. He was married here and lived here. Went back to Columbia for a visit. On way back he was stopped from boarding plane back. Took him three months of arguing to get back here to UK. He told me about it when he came back to his old job.

		These kinds of things go on all the time. It's just that it does not effect most of us. A lot of immigration policy is about hounding people. It's not about "unintended" consequences or over zealous officials. This is how it's meant to work.

		Unfortunately for this government the Windrush issue broke through to mainstream press. So now May and those who are anti migrants are now falling over themselves to say they of course support Windrush children staying here. That doesn't mean they are going to change immigration policy. Get rid of "hostile environment" for any other groups like South Americans. 

 and this:

		I was in Brixton today chatting to shopkeeper I know. He was born and grew up in Brixton. His parents came from Carribbean.

		He told me one of his relatives who came here in 1968 had immigration troubles couple of years ago. He came here in 68 and has worked in UK since then. Going back to Carribbean every few years to see relatives. He kept his Carribbean passport. Never tried to get UK one. For years this never was a problem. Then couple of years back ( when hostile environment came in) he went to Carribbean. Came back to UK and for first time interrogated by immigration officials at airport. After several hours they let him in. He was starting a new job. The business he was going to work for asked for his papers to prove he could work here. The fact that he had worked here for years didn't count. They said sorry but they couldn't take him on until he got them.

		He had to get a lot of legal advice and pay for a identification card. This cost him three grand. Whilst he was sorting this out he couldn't work. He really struggled.

		He is back at work now.

		My friend said the Tory party is institutionally racist. Whatever May may say now.

		Also racist from his perspective are those who are for immigration controls but claim they are not racist.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2018)

To add to the above - it should be realised that Jamaicans did not need visas to travel to UK until 2003.
They would automatically be given 6 months stay (as a visitor) on arrival at Gatwick/Heathrow.
I guess there must've been a proportion of visitors who simply got a job and stayed on.

I knew of one who did, because he gave my address on disembarkation (without my knowledge). He was a friend of a Jamaican (British) lodger living in my house at the time. The downside was when I got raided by immigration a couple of years later, when the authorities were looking for this guy.

I was sufficiently pissed off having my house invaded early on a Sunday morning by police and immigration officials that I complained to the Police/Consutative Group, who got an official from the Immigration service down to one of their meeting to answer questions.

Needless to say there were several other people who'd had similar experiences. But this was back in 1989 I think. Thatcher era stuff.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2018)

Some photos from Friday nights' gig at Market House
















In photos: Brixton Buzz party at Market House, Brixton, Friday 27th April 2018


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 30, 2018)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Just come in through Brixton Tube station, it’s crawling with coppers. Platform level, ticket level, street level. Apparently it’s “Routine... nothing to be cincerned about...” I didn’t see any dogs, but they did stop two young white men in the ticket hall as I passed. Also saw cops roaming about on Electric Avenue.



Really annoys me when the police lurk at tube stations catching out otherwise peaceful people going about their day. At least they seem to have cut their sniffer dog budget in recent times as I've not seen any at tube stations in years (just as well!)


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Really annoys me when the police lurk at tube stations catching out otherwise peaceful people going about their day. At least they seem to have cut their sniffer dog budget in recent times as I've not seen any at tube stations in years (just as well!)


Isn't this just one more advantage of sold-out Academy concerts (alongside being locked out of the Beehive and the torrents of piss previously complained of up thread).


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2018)

The Dogstar was rammed on Saturday. Here's some pics from the DJ booth: 





















Tons of photos from Brixton Buzz’s packed out party at the Brixton Dogstar, Sat 28th Apr 2018!


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 30, 2018)

> 3. if you feel Dan Jenkins has somehow misappropriated the Windrush legacy by composing a fanfare maybe you should turn up and discuss.


I'm afraid that I've never heard of him.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> I'm afraid that I've never heard of him.


He is the trombonist of the ensemble.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumours and general chat - May 2018


----------

